# Sniper Elite 3 - Gestohlene CDKeys von KeyShops entfernt



## Shona (27. Juni 2014)

Laut dem folgenden Thema im Sniper Elite 3 Community Forum, wurden bei allen das Spiel gesperrt/gelöscht die bei einem Keyshop das Spiel gekauft haben. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Teil einer Charge Keys die von einem Vertriebshändler gestohlen wurde und da es wohl unmöglich ist rauszufinden welche Keys das sind wurde ide komplette Charge gesperrt/gelöscht.

Spiel wurde von Steam entfernt ????? :: Sniper Elite 3 General Discussions

Ich werde das noch weiter verfolgen und ggf. hier editieren wenn es neues gibt
-----------------------------

*News:*

-> Sniper Elite 3 – Steam sperrt gestohlene CD-Keys
-> http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=1404904
-> UPDATE! - Have you had your Sniper Elite 3 Steam key blocked, OR been given a refund? :: Sniper Elite 3 General Discussions
-> Steam is revoking Sniper Elite III keys | KitGuru
-> Rebellion Revokes 'Stolen' Sniper Elite 3 Keys, Users And Resellers Cry Foul | Kotaku Australia
-> Third Party Sniper Elite 3 Steam Codes Being Revoked, Here’s Why


----------



## black1711 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Auch wenn ich der einzige mit dieser Meinung bin: Ich finds gut so!


----------



## longtom (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Hat der TE schon nachgetragen .


----------



## Uziflator (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Richtig so!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

del please


----------



## Da_Vid (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Gut so!!!! Verstehe sowieso nicht wie manche massig Geld für ihre Pc's ausgeben und bei Games dann rumgeizen. Man tankt ja einen Ferrarri auch nicht mit Diskont Sprit XD


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Das ist eigentlich sehr schlecht und ziemlich dumm vom Publisher.
Die Leute die es sich normalerweise per Key kaufen werden nie und nimmer Vollpreis zahlen. 90% von denen wird es schlicht und einfach raubkopieren.

Der Key Markt sorgte für einen Schwung am PC Markt, wenn das jetzt nicht mehr möglich wird wird es sehr viel mehr Raubkopien geben und sehr viel weniger Verkäufe, im Endeffekt verliert da nur der Publisher sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Shona (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Update oben eingefügt ich bin einfach nur sprachlos was rebellion da nun treibt....


----------



## Da_Vid (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Bobi schrieb:


> Der Key Markt sorgte für einen Schwung am PC Markt, wenn das jetzt nicht mehr möglich wird wird es sehr viel mehr Raubkopien geben und sehr viel weniger Verkäufe, im Endeffekt verliert da nur der Publisher sehr viel Geld.


 
Es geht hier um NICHT legale und gestohlene Keys. Man sollte sich schon vorher Gedanken machen ob der Key Reseller überhaupt zugelassen ist. Steht alles in den Steam AGB's das Keys von nicht autorisierten Resellern ohne Vorwarnung entfernt werden dürfen. Steam hat so oft sehr gute Angebote.Zudem kosten Spiele für den PC echt nicht viel - selbst bei Release - was sind schon 50€ Oo Wer sich sein Hobby nicht über legalen Weg leisten kann sollte sich ein neues billigeres suchen


----------



## Shona (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Es geht hier um NICHT legale und gestohlene Keys. Man sollte sich schon vorher Gedanken machen ob der Key Reseller überhaupt zugelassen ist. Steht alles in den Steam AGB's das Keys von nicht autorisierten Resellern ohne Vorwarnung entfernt werden dürfen. Steam hat so oft sehr gute Angebote.Zudem kosten Spiele für den PC echt nicht viel - selbst bei Release - was sind schon 50€ Oo Wer sich sein Hobby nicht über legalen Weg leisten kann sollte sich ein neues billigeres suchen


 Man sollte noch hinzufügen das es das Spiel als Pre-Purchase für ~36€ gab, das ist ungefähr auch der Preis den ich immer max. bezahle wenn ich aus England importiere und somit angemessen.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich direkt bei Steam vorbestellt habe nachdem ich gelesen habe das es diesmal gleich von Anfang an Uncut ist und weil die Retail erst vor einer Woche gelistet wurde (PC)

Edit:
Hahaha einer der illegalen Keyshops gibt jetzt Rebellion die Schuld und behauptet das die Keys nicht gestohlen sein sondern das diese es mit Absicht gemacht haben weil die Leute nicht bei Steam gekauft haben -> https://www.facebook.com/CJSCDKEYS/posts/10152500845959250 *kopfschüttel*

Wieso hört man dann nichts von den Leuten die bei GMG, GetGames und den anderen legalen Keyshops gekauft hat?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Es geht hier um NICHT legale und gestohlene Keys. Man sollte sich schon vorher Gedanken machen ob der Key Reseller überhaupt zugelassen ist. Steht alles in den Steam AGB's das Keys von nicht autorisierten Resellern ohne Vorwarnung entfernt werden dürfen. Steam hat so oft sehr gute Angebote.Zudem kosten Spiele für den PC echt nicht viel - selbst bei Release - was sind schon 50€ Oo Wer sich sein Hobby nicht über legalen Weg leisten kann sollte sich ein neues billigeres suchen


 
Manche Spiele sind schlichtweg keine 50 Euro wert, auch ich zahle keine 50 Euro für ein 10 Stunden Singleplayer Spiel, da ist mir ein Keyshop für 30 Euro viel lieber zu Release!
MMOGA beispielsweise ist sehr sehr weit verbreitet, fast 250.000 Facebook Likes und der wohl größte Keymarkt Deutschlands, und anscheinend sind auch sie betroffen.
Der Publisher sollte froh sein dass es solche Key Shops gibt, damit verdienen sie noch gutes Geld während es ohne diese Keyshops eine riesige Welle von Raubkopien gäbe weil die meisten mit Sicherheit keine 50 Euro für ein 8 Stunden Singleplayer Spiel ausgeben.
50 Euro ausgeben würde ich für Assassin's Creed 4, Watch Dogs, Far Cry 3, in Zukunft Unity und Fra Cry 4, weil diese Spiele mich lange sehr gut unterhalten (meist mehr als 60 Stunden), aber für ein Btaman:Arkham Origins in meiner Steam Bibliothek habe ich zu Release 28 oder knapp 30 Euro für den Steam Key bezahlt, es mag ein gutes Spiel sein, aber nach 10-12 Stunden ist das Abenteuer vorbei und da sind mir volle 50 Euro doch zu viel.


----------



## Da_Vid (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Bobi schrieb:


> Manche Spiele sind schlichtweg keine 50 Euro wert, auch ich zahle keine 50 Euro für ein 10 Stunden Singleplayer Spiel, da ist mir ein Keyshop für 30 Euro viel lieber zu Release!
> MMOGA beispielsweise ist sehr sehr weit verbreitet, fast 250.000 Facebook Likes und der wohl größte Keymarkt Deutschlands, und anscheinend sind auch sie betroffen.
> Der Publisher sollte froh sein dass es solche Key Shops gibt, damit verdienen sie noch gutes Geld während es ohne diese Keyshops eine riesige Welle von Raubkopien gäbe weil die meisten mit Sicherheit keine 50 Euro für ein 8 Stunden Singleplayer Spiel ausgeben.
> 50 Euro ausgeben würde ich für Assassin's Creed 4, Watch Dogs, Far Cry 3, in Zukunft Unity und Fra Cry 4, weil diese Spiele mich lange sehr gut unterhalten (meist mehr als 60 Stunden), aber für ein Btaman:Arkham Origins in meiner Steam Bibliothek habe ich zu Release 28 oder knapp 30 Euro für den Steam Key bezahlt, es mag ein gutes Spiel sein, aber nach 10-12 Stunden ist das Abenteuer vorbei und da sind mir volle 50 Euro doch zu viel.


 
Warum MUSS man die Spiele immer bei Release haben???
Erst heute Assassins Creed 1-3 um 10€ ergattert (Steam Sale) weil die mir einfach nie mehr wert waren. Spiele kosten meist ein halbes Jahr nach Release echt nicht mehr viel und die meisten Kinderkrankheiten wurden rausgepatched (EA ist da halt ne Ausnahme). Und wie oft kosten Spiele bei Release noch 50€? Witcher 3 hat mich 43€gekostet. Sniper Elite 3 gabs im Vorfeld schon für unter 40€ über Steam selbst. 

MMOGA war noch nie seriös - lies doch mal das Impressum -  Eine angeblich deutsche Firma mit Firmensitz in Hong Kong klingt für dich seriös? Da klingeln zumindest bei mir die Alarmglocken. Keine Ahnung warums echt Leute gibt die das immer noch glauben dass die legal sein könnten

Ich bleib dabei wer sich sein Hobby nicht LEGAL finanzieren kann solls bleiben lassen. Irgendwelche ominösen Key Reseller kriegen kein Geld von mir.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Warum MUSS man die Spiele immer bei Release haben???
> Erst heute Assassins Creed 1-3 um 10€ ergattert (Steam Sale) weil die mir einfach nie mehr wert waren. Spiele kosten meist ein halbes Jahr nach Release echt nicht mehr viel und die meisten Kinderkrankheiten wurden rausgepatched (EA ist da halt ne Ausnahme). Und wie oft kosten Spiele bei Release noch 50€? Witcher 3 hat mich 43€gekostet. Sniper Elite 3 gabs im Vorfeld schon für unter 40€ über Steam selbst.
> 
> MMOGA war noch nie seriös - lies doch mal das Impressum -  Eine angeblich deutsche Firma mit Firmensitz in Hong Kong klingt für dich seriös? Da klingeln zumindest bei mir die Alarmglocken. Keine Ahnung warums echt Leute gibt die das immer noch glauben dass die legal sein könnten
> ...


 
Ist doch gut wenn Du ein geduldiger bist der gerne wartet.
Ich beispielsweise will manche Spiele schlichtweg zu Release spielen und will/kann nicht warten, oft weil man entweder zugespoilert wird oder weil ich nicht geduldig bin um Jahre zu warten bis das Spiel auf "Key" Niveau ist was den Preis betrifft, bis dahin sind schon längst die Nachfolger am Markt und dann hat man erst Recht keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Gummert (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Allein das die Key-Shops so zahlreich existieren, zeigt doch schon, wie die Konsumenten diese " Unterhaltungsmedien " Bewerten und bereit sind zu zahlen. 
Unterbindet man dies nun, nimmt man den Konsumenten die Möglichkeit weiterhin " Fair " zu Bewerten und danach zu kaufen. 
Klar, wenn die Keys tatsächlich geklaut sind, habe ich keinerlei Einwende. Nur stellt es den Fairen und legalen Markt in das selbe Licht dar.

Mich erinnert diese Handhabe die früher schon mal stattfand ( 18 Jahre her ) ... 

Die Qualität der Spiele nimmt stetig ab, immer mehr Gewinne sind das Ziel. Klar das bei abnehmender Qualität, Märkte entstehen, wie die Key-Shops.

Sollte dieser Fall sich auf die Allgemeinen Key-Shops, im selben Ausmaße ausbreiten, wird der PC Markt noch deutlicher schrumpfen - und sobald dieser Rückgang, in den Zahlen der Publisher bekannt wird, heißt es wie immer: Die Raubmordkopierer sind Schuld.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Bobi schrieb:


> Ich beispielsweise will manche Spiele schlichtweg zu Release spielen und will/kann nicht warten, oft weil man entweder zugespoilert wird oder weil ich nicht geduldig bin um Jahre zu warten bis das Spiel auf "Key" Niveau ist was den Preis betrifft, bis dahin sind schon längst die Nachfolger am Markt und dann hat man erst Recht keine Lust mehr.


Man muss nur Monate warten und keine Jahre .nd nein die Nachfolger sind noch nicht draußen wenn das Spiel so günstig geworden ist.
Dein Eindruck täuscht dich da massiv und wovon sollen die Entwickler leben wenn sie nicht bezahlt werden?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man muss nur Monate warten und keine Jahre .nd nein die Nachfolger sind noch nicht draußen wenn das Spiel so günstig geworden ist.
> Dein Eindruck täuscht dich da massiv und wovon sollen die Entwickler leben wenn sie nicht bezahlt werden?


 
Sie werden für das bezahlt was sie verdienen, und ob ich 6 Monate warte und es billig in Steam kaufe oder gleich zu Release billig per Key kann den Entwicklern ja egal sein, das Geld bekommen sie ja so und so in der gleichen Menge.
Nur dass sie im ersten Fall eher denken dass das Spiel ein Fail ist und die Marke eventuell abmurksen, bei zweiterem jedoch froh sind dass soviele Leute es gleich zu Release gekauft haben.
Also dass Interesse besteht.
Wichtig ist im Endeffekt dass die Entwickler bzw. der Publisher für ihre Arbeit gut entlohnt werden, und ob sie das Geld per billigem Steam Verkauf nach 6 Monaten oder billigem Key gleich zu Release bekommen kann denen wohl egal sein.


----------



## m1ch1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Ist ja nicht auszuhalten wie alle auf die KEystores haten -.-

Warum ist die Globalieiserung in ordnung solange die Firmen daran verdienen, aber sobalt der kunde (egal in welchem bereich) wird es von allen verpönt, und als moralisch verwerflich angesehen.

Worin liegt die begründung, dass ich als duetscher mehr zahlen darf als ein mexikaner oder inder? 

ICh für meinen teil sehe es als großen einschnitt in meine freiheiten, dass ich nur im lokalen shop kaufen darf. Den Zumindest EU weit ist diese gängelung und preisdifferenzierung ohne imortmöglichkeit nicht zulässig (VW hat bspw in den 90er hohe strafen zahlen müssen, weil sie EU-reimporte unterbunden haben)


----------



## Ersy90 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Ich habs heute morgen gespielt und jetzt um 23Uhr ist das Spiel immernoch drin, habe bei G2play gekauft für 23 Euro. Sogar mit DLC Grey Wolf enthalten. Hatte bei dennen schon seit Jahren bestellt und nie Probleme gehabt, allerdings haben sie das Spiel aus ihrem Store entfernt..keine Ahnung was da los ist.


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Steam.....Cracken und have fun.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Steam.....Cracken und have fun.


 
Genau *das* sollte man nicht machen!


----------



## belle (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Gut so!!!! Verstehe sowieso nicht wie manche massig Geld für ihre Pc's ausgeben und bei Games dann rumgeizen. Man tankt ja einen Ferrarri auch nicht mit Diskont Sprit XD


 Es reicht beim PC mittlerweile locker, wenn man sich aller 2 Jahre und mehr halbwegs vernünftige Hardware kauft. Ungefähr 25€ pro Spiel sind ein völlig fairer Preis zum Release ohne Datenträger, Hülle und mit Online-Aktivierungspflicht.
Wenn man damit Leben kann, macht das den PC ja gerade zu der Plattform für Modder, Grafikoptimierungswahnsinnige und auch Sparfüchse...

Kann natürlich auch durchaus sein, dass das an den Shops selbst lag. Ich hatte bisher mit Gamekeys.biz noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen... würden die Hersteller unserer Games mal wieder ordentlich was bieten zu ihren Spielen (fettes Handbuch und ordentliche Retailversionen mit nett gemachten Gimmicks) dann würde diese Problematik weit weniger stark zu Tage treten. Nachdem man von denen aber nurnoch ne leere Hülle bekommt und meisst ein billiges Cover mit Key - warum sollte man sich nicht günstigere Versionen aus dem Ausland holen? Weniger ist dort auch nicht geboten und es gibt genügend Spielebeispiele welche auch Jahre nach dem Release noch immer nicht richtig funktionieren. (Prototype2 z.B. weil ich wieder massig Anfragen bekomme zu meinem Problemlösungsthread seitdem Sale ist)


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Steam.....Cracken und have fun.


 
Dank LumaEmu kann man sogar online zocken. 

Steam hat schon immer gesuckt, genau so wie Origin und alle anderen Pflichtplatformen.
Schon traurig, dass man als Erwachsener vorgeschrieben bekommt, wo man kaufen muss und und wovon man abhängig sein muss um ein Spiel spielen zu können.
Alles nur Profitgeile Aasgeier!


----------



## Rescorn (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

ich finds bloed , das sich soviele wegen dem Preis beschweren geht mal ins Kino da zahlt ihr im moment  zwischen 12 - 20 € dann kommt noch das Trinken , knabberzeugs dazu evtl. vielleicht noch ein Eis für einen Film der Ca 70 - 110 minuten geht , und eure ausgaben für den ABEND sind dann knapp 30 € . Und dann sind einige NICHT GEWILLT 50 EURO für 8 - 16 Std. oder gar mehr Zeit zu Investieren ? Aber ins Kino gehn für 30+€ ?! Muss ich das verstehn ?! 

Ich kauf jedenfalls im Laden , und bestelle mir auch Spiele vor . Das man nicht immer ein Glueckliches haendchen hat , ist klar z.B mit The Darkness 2uncut hab ich einen fehler begangen . Aber sonst steh ich zu den Games die ich gekauft hab . 

Ich versteh leute nicht die in Key Stores kaufen , kann man MAL machen aber als Dauerhafte option seh ich das nicht . Woher will man denn wissen das diese Keys nich irgendwo abhanden gekommen sind O_o .


----------



## Da_Vid (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Worin liegt die begründung, dass ich als duetscher mehr zahlen darf als ein mexikaner oder inder?


 
Nennt sich Wertanpassung weil das Geld nicht überall gleich viel wert ist  Dann wären noch die Versteuerung, Anpassung ans durchschnittliche Einkommen..... 

Gibts hier echt Leute die glauben, dass wen sie bei NICHT autorisierten halblegalen/illegalen Keystores ein Spiel kaufen, der Entwickler auch nur einen einzigen Cent sieht???? 
Wenn ja dann gute Nacht mit so einer Naivität siehts echt miserabel für die Zukunft der Videospiele aus!

Werd mir das nächste Auto nicht mehr beim Händler kaufen sondern in Polen auf nem Parkplatz - um die Hälfte!!!! (Wär das gleiche!)


----------



## Freakless08 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Ohhhh.... Jetzt auf die bösen Keyhänder schimpfen. 

Wieviele Leute hier, haben ihre Windows Lizenz bei eBay, Zwischenhändler wie z.B. (das jetzt geschlossene) PCFritz und so weiter geholt?
Windows ist extrem günstig wenn man bedenkt das 120 Euro auf eine Zeitspanne von 5-10 Jahren verteilt werden. Stattdessen werden Windows OEM Lizenzen oder dubiose Raubkopien verwendet oder man versucht einen Key auf mehrere Rechner zu aktivieren, statt ein Windows pro PC. Es ist ein Verbrechen gegenüber der genialen Firma aus Redmond, diese einfach auszunutzen.
Wie viel Euro gibt man in dieser Zeit für Hardware, Spiele und sonstige Software in den fünf Jahren aus? Da sind die 120 Euro für Windows nichts dagegen. Aber klar. Geiz ist Geil. Alles in den Hintern gesteckt haben wollen und billig kaufen. Hier bekleckern sich einige Forennutzer auch nicht mit Ruhm. Bei Windows sind natürlich Zwischenhändler nicht so schlimm, aber bei Spielen gehen die Gamer an die Decke. Lustig wie hier zweischneidig geurteilt wird. Kauft euch gefälligst die originale Legale Windowssoftware aus dem MS Store.

Es ist einfach armselig, hier Leute zu verurteilen die Billig eine Software kaufen, aber das geniale Windows vom Weltmarktführer selbst billig über Zwischenhändler einkaufen.
Wie wäre es sich mal selbst an die Nase fassen?

Microsoft 4TW


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Rescorn schrieb:


> Woher will man denn wissen das diese Keys nich irgendwo abhanden gekommen sind O_o .


 
Was erwartet ihr denn wenn ihr ein Spiel kauft? Also ich erwarte, dass ich nicht gezwungen werde Drittanbieter Programme zu installieren, dass das Spiel anständig läuft und das keine Treiber von irgendwelchen scheiß DRM's installiert werden die mein System zumüllen. Leider wird man zu oft enttäuscht und die Qualität der Spiele nimmt von Jahr zu Jahr ab, ich bin nicht gewillt für durchschnittliche Qualität 50€ zu zahlen und dann nicht mal die Möglichkeit zu haben das Spiel zurück zu geben..


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> und dann nicht mal die Möglichkeit zu haben das Spiel zurück zu geben



Das hast du so auch nicht.
Kein Händler wird dir ein Spiel mit geöffneter Verpackung, bzw. benutzten Key zurücknehmen.


----------



## Rescorn (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Ich Kaufe meine Software im  kleinen PC Lädchen sofern es diese noch gibt z.B mein Windows 7 Prof. in Wuppertal bei Compare 119,95€ . Ich muss mir persoenlich nichts vorwerfen !


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Also mich würde mal viel eher interessieren ob es 100% legal ist sich Keys aus solchen Shops zu kaufen.
Im Internet wird mehrfach geschrieben ,dass es illegal sei dort zu kaufen (wegen Steuern und weil man sich strafbar machen würde ,wenn man nur einzelne Keys ohne CD erwerben würde).
Einige schreiben sogar sie wären durch den Kauf von keys auf solchen Plattformen zum Polizeipräsidium vorgeladen worden.
Kennt sich da irgendwer mit der Rechtslage bzgl. kaufen in solchen Keyshops aus?


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr denn wenn ihr ein Spiel kauft? Also ich erwarte, dass ich nicht gezwungen werde Drittanbieter Programme zu installieren, dass das Spiel anständig läuft und das keine Treiber von irgendwelchen scheiß DRM's installiert werden die mein System zumüllen. Leider wird man zu oft enttäuscht und die Qualität der Spiele nimmt von Jahr zu Jahr ab, ich bin nicht gewillt für durchschnittliche Qualität 50€ zu zahlen und dann nicht mal die Möglichkeit zu haben das Spiel zurück zu geben..


 Wenn du mit den Bedingungen nicht einverstanden bist gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Verzichten oder eine andere Plattform nutzen.


----------



## Yan04 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Also ich sehe Key-Seller als klaren Vorteil der PC-Plattform!
Ich habe keine Lust 60€ für die One/PS4 Version zu bezahlen, bei denen ein Großteil für Lizenzen draufgehen.

Und dass man sich bei einem teuren PC auch teure Spiele holen muss ist ja auch Schwachsinn 
Ich spiele am PC, weil das unterm Strich billiger ist.
Wenn ich mir 10 Spiele im Jahr für 30 Euro zum Release als Key hole spare ich im Vergleich zu Next-Gen bestimmt 300€, da man die Spiele ja nie unter 60€ bekommt.



Aber zum eigentlichen Thema:
Rebellion bestraft Spieler, die Geld für einen Key bezahlt haben?!
Und die Leute, die sich das gezogen haben können weiterspielen...

Hoffen wir mal, dass wenigstens alle ihr Geld wiedersehen


----------



## Da_Vid (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Also mich würde mal viel eher interessieren ob es 100% legal ist sich Keys aus solchen Shops zu kaufen.
> Im Internet wird mehrfach geschrieben ,dass es illegal sei dort zu kaufen (wegen Steuern und weil man sich strafbar machen würde ,wenn man nur einzelne Keys ohne CD erwerben würde).
> Einige schreiben sogar sie wären durch den Kauf von keys auf solchen Plattformen zum Polizeipräsidium vorgeladen worden.
> Kennt sich da irgendwer mit der Rechtslage bzgl. kaufen in solchen Keyshops aus?


 
Hier die von Steam/Valve autorisierten Key Händler:

GreenManGaming
GamersGate
GetGamesGo
Impluse
Amazon
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog

Kaufst du von anderen Händlern bewegst du dich in einer sehr dunklen grauen Zone da hier Valve jederzeit Keys sperren darf (im Extremfall auch deinen Account). Rechtlich gesehen könntest du dagegen nicht mal vorgehen da die AGB's hier ziemlich eindeutig sind. Ausserdem weiß man von zB MMOGA noch nichtmal wo der seine Keys her hat (deutsche Firma mit Sitz in Hong Kong - seriös klingt anders). Selbst habe ich schon oft gelesen das gekaufte keys gar nicht aktivierbar waren weil schon benutzt oder bereits gesperrt. 

Wie immer gilt: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. 

Solltest du also einen Key von nicht autorisierten Händlern kaufen und dieser wird gesperrt ist das deine eigene Schuld - und nicht die des Entwicklers, Publishers oder von Valve, da du dich schlicht nicht an die AGB's gehalten hast. Ich selbst kenne Leute die haben ihren Steam Account zur Gänze verloren. Wert: mehrere tausend € - das Hobby haben sie aus Frust natürlich aufgegeben. Verständlich. Mir wärs nicht wert mich in ner permanent dunkel grauen Zone herumwaten zu müssen nur weil ich geizig wäre oder nicht warten kann.  

Ich kann mir zumindest nicht vorstellen das der Entwickler überhaupt Geld von Verkäufern nicht zugelassener Key Shops bekommt.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Man muss nur Monate warten und keine Jahre .nd nein die Nachfolger sind noch nicht draußen wenn das Spiel so günstig geworden ist.
> Dein Eindruck täuscht dich da massiv und wovon sollen die Entwickler leben wenn sie nicht bezahlt werden?


 
Lass ihn faseln, das ist verschwendete Zeit mit solchen Leuten zu diskutieren. Diese Leute sind der Grund warum immer mehr auf F2P umgesattelt wird, um die dann da abzuzocken. Der Wert von Spielen verfällt, man brauch bald garnicht mehr zu entwickeln bei Stemsales etc. und den Überangebot. Man muss ja alles bis zum erbrechen konsumieren, bis die Spiele so langweilig sind das man sie sich illegal zieht . Die Leute brauchen die Spiele und können nicht ohne, das ist der Grund warum diese ganzen Abzockmaschen in F2P Games funktionieren.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das hast du so auch nicht.
> Kein Händler wird dir ein Spiel mit geöffneter Verpackung, bzw. benutzten Key zurücknehmen.


 
Dann müssen sie sich nicht wundern das raubkopiert wird.


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen könntest du dagegen nicht mal vorgehen da die AGB's hier ziemlich eindeutig sind. Ausserdem weiß man von zB MMOGA noch nichtmal wo der seine Keys her hat (deutsche Firma mit Sitz in Hong Kong - seriös klingt anders). Selbst habe ich schon oft gelesen das gekaufte keys gar nicht aktivierbar waren weil schon benutzt oder bereits gesperrt.



Jetzt ist die frage ob die AGB von Steam überhaupt zuläsig ist.

Bei spielen ist diese Bspw unzulässig, da man sie erst sieht/in voller form nach der installation lesen kann. (müsste schon beim kauf offenzugänglich aushängen)

Desweitern kommt die formulierung warsch einem importverbot gleich. Sie können zwar den einsatz von proxys verbieten, aber ob es rechtlich zulässig ist einen steamkey der nicht aus kreditkarten diebstahl entstanden ist, sondern legal in einem anderen land gekauft wurde (nichts anderes machen 99% der keyhandler. der sitz ist meist wegen steuern in HK, und nicht weil diese machenschaften strafrechtlich bedenktlich wären) in DE zu sperren ist denke ich mehr als fragwürdig. (spätestens mit TIPP können wir uns über günstigere und seriöse US keys freuen). 

Und dass steam den kompletten steamakount sperrt ist ebenfalls panikmache. Da fehlt schlicht die Rechtliche grundlage für.
Im schlimsten fall verlierst du das spiel (wenn es ein key war der mit geklauten KReditkarten bezahlt wurde), mehr kann dir aber nicht passieren, da du davon ausgehen konntest dass es sich um bezahlte importkeys handelt (guter glaube).


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Ihr bezahlt auch alle nicht gerne für ein COD immer wieder 60€-70€ Weil es einfach immer der gleiche Mist ist! Da ist es natürlich okay aber bei anderen Spielen sofort ne Sünde nen Keyshop zu suchen.. Manche spiele sind es einfach nicht *WERT*


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Nennt sich Wertanpassung weil das Geld nicht überall gleich viel wert ist  Dann wären noch die Versteuerung, Anpassung ans durchschnittliche Einkommen.....
> 
> Gibts hier echt Leute die glauben, dass wen sie bei NICHT autorisierten halblegalen/illegalen Keystores ein Spiel kaufen, der Entwickler auch nur einen einzigen Cent sieht????
> Wenn ja dann gute Nacht mit so einer Naivität siehts echt miserabel für die Zukunft der Videospiele aus!
> ...



Du wirst es nciht glauben aber dafür gibt es in de einen gigantischen markt. 

Nennt sich EU reimport. 

Du bekommst dass selbe fahrzeug wie beim deutschen händler, nur mit fettem rabatt. Und dass beste: Dein Auto bekommt auf einem LKW transport noch die Halbe europäische Union zu sehen. 

Und wie gesagt: In den 90er hat VW versucht dies zu unterbinden (haben die händler unter druck gesetzt nur an inländer zu verkaufen) und haben vom EUGH ein fettes busgeld aufgedrückt bekommen.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

@Mezzo Dann einfach mal garnicht kaufen, wäre viel besser. Aber das geht ja wieder nicht....


----------



## vatertom (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Hier die von Steam/Valve autorisierten Key Händler:
> 
> GreenManGaming
> GamersGate
> ...


 
Was ist mit mmoga ??


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



vatertom schrieb:


> Was ist mit mmoga ??


 Unautorisiert.

In der Liste fehlt der Humble Store.


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



vatertom schrieb:


> Was ist mit mmoga ??


 Alle die Da_Vid nicht gelistet hat gehören zu  dieser Sorte -> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht
Und ich verweise hierrauf http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/337921-steam-summer-sale-19-30-06-a-6.html#post6532516 den Poker warnt schon seit Jahren 


Wurden aber einn paar Shops vergessen 
Gamestop - Download von PC-Spielen
Spiele online kaufen, Games downloaden - Einfach, sicher und schnell - McGame.com
Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket
Nuuvem 

Und natürlich jedes Indie Bundle oder deren Store

Wer alles auf einmal haben will, also Legale KeyShops sowie Indie Bundles schaut hier http://isthereanydeal.com/ dann verpasst er/sie/es auch keinen Deal mehr 

-------------

Dann will ich noch darauf hinweisen das Themen wie "Cracken" absolut nicht erlaubt sind hier im Forum, also lasst es. (Beiträge mit solchem Inhalt wurden gemeldet)
Offtopic sollte bitte auch unterlassen werden, wenn möglich und bis dato awr es möglich so wie ich das gesehen habe


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Juni 2014)

*Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Gut so!!!! Verstehe sowieso nicht wie manche massig Geld für ihre Pc's ausgeben und bei Games dann rumgeizen. Man tankt ja einen Ferrarri auch nicht mit Diskont Sprit XD


 
Weil dann argumentiert wird, das Spiel sei ja keine 40€ oder 50€ Wert


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Also Illegal sind die Shops nicht, nur nicht gern gesehen  Die Keys sind glaube ich für Länder in denen die Leute kaum Geld haben.
Und wenn man Sie aus DE Aktiviert werden diese Gebannt. Das gab es auch mal bei Battlefield 3.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Also Illegal sind die Shops nicht, nur nicht gern gesehen  .


Doch sie sind illegal, da sie gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen.


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch sie sind illegal, da sie gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen.


 
Du kennst also die feinheiten des chinesischen recht (bzw des honkonger gesetz) im bezug auf urheber recht?

Ich sehe (sofern in china die trennung von code und datenträger zulässig ist) keine illegale aktivität.
ICh importiere eine wahre (auf digitale güter sind keine einfuhrabgaben von nöten), was völlig legal ist.
Der Keyshop verkauft waren, die er legal erhalten hat.

Es wird lediglich eine sperung des spieles möglich, sofern die spiele "geklaut" wurden (bspw über kreditkarten betrug)


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht
Das meinte ich.



> Der Keyshop verkauft waren, die er legal erhalten hat.


Woher weißt du das? Die Quelle bei allen nicht autorisierten Shops ist unbekannt.


----------



## TheSebi41 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Ich zahle für ein gutes Spiel lieber etwas mehr und kaufe es legal in einem Geschäft 
Bei BF z.B. war ich froh das ich es von den DVDs installieren konnte und nicht ewig warten musste bis es downgeloaded war 
Andere Spiele dann z.B beim Steam Summersale legal und günstig


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

das urteil bezieht sich aber nur auf deutsches gesetz.
Somit kann es einem keyshop aus hk recht egal sein.



> Woher weißt du das? Die Quelle bei allen nicht autorisierten Shops ist unbekannt.



Naja davon kann man schon ausgehen.
Bei BF4 bspw hab ich knapp30€weniger gezahlt als n kumpel der bei einem KEystore gekauft hat, und ich hab es direkt von Origin MX.
Somit ergibt sich eine entsprechend hohe marge für den shop, und große ausgabe hat er ja nicht (briefkasten in hk und nen kleinen server)


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Quelle bei allen nicht autorisierten Shops ist unbekannt.


 Man kann auch einfach sagen abosult nicht nachvollziehbar für den Publisher woher diese kommen da es keine Keys sind sondern Retails Disks. Wären es nur Keys wüsste ein Publisher woher sie kommen, den die bekommt man nur direkt von den Publishern.

Naja, manche kann man aber bekehren indem man sie einfach mal auf die AGB's dieser tollen KeyShops aufmerksam macht (Vor allem MMOGA) und andere lernen es erst wenn ihnen die Spiele genommen werden oder der ganze Account. Valve würde nicht das erste mal einen Accout wegen zu vielen billig Keys sperren Aktivierungen sperren.

Aber es gehört nicht zum Thema "Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen  KeyShops entfernt" sondern ist absolut Offtopic und unnötig, da es absolut nichts bringt zu versuchen den Leuten klar zu machen das diese Shops illegal sind.
Zumindest bekommt dann die Berufgruppe von Poker was zu tun, wenn diese Leute Probleme haben, also lassen wir sie auch.


Edit:


m1ch1 schrieb:


> das urteil bezieht sich aber nur auf deutsches gesetz.
> Somit kann es einem keyshop aus hk recht egal sein.


 Aber den Publishern nicht und sie können die Keys ohne ankündigung löschen lassen und laut Steam SSA kann das sogar Valve selbst machen, was sie wie ich oben geschrieben habe schon getan haben


----------



## Fox2010 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Sofern ein Anbieter Keys verkauft die aus DE der schweiz oder Österreich sind sind es keine billig keys und woher will Valve bzw. Steam wissen was der Key gekostet hat??? Die Glaßkugel würd ich gern mal sehen.
Bei Keys die erst via Proxi aktiviert werden müssen auf einem DE Accountist das klar aber bei keinem Key von MMOGA und anderen muss man das nicht.

Die Keys werden einfach nur eingescannt und an die Kunden versendet ist nix anderes wie im Laden die schachtel zu Kaufen den Key rausholen und zuhause eingeben. Mansche haben hier fantasien.

Bezüglich irgendwelcher AGBS und gesetzen hat der User recht, vielleicht in DE aber nicht in Hongkong oder anderen Ländern da müsste so ein gessetz erstmal eingeklagt werden, ist genau wie bei dem World of Warcraft Bot, Glider wurde damals auf Millionen schadensersatz verklagt und Bossland verkauft das Ding heute noch und die seite Ruft man einfach via Proxie auf und kauft es in DE, weil die gesetze in anderen Ländern nicht zählen wo die ihr Gewerbe angemeldet haben.

In Texas darf ich euch umlegen wenn ihr auf meinem Grundstück kommt und kann danach lachend Kaffeetrinken gehen, hier in DE darf ich Heulend die Gitter hinter 4 Wänden anschauen die nächsten 15Jahre.
Eine Seite ist nicht illegal weil irgend wer das behauptet oder in seine AGBs schreibt das hätten die meistern gern.
Zudem steht es normal jedem Menschen frei wo er seine Sachen oder Keys kauft ob im urlaub in Russland oder auf einer Russichen seite, sollten sie halt auf Deutschen Accounts den schmu nicht zulassen oder in anderen ländern das zeug billiger anbieten.


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Damit alle es nochmal lesen können von einem Anwalt aka Poker ->  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/337921-steam-summer-sale-19-30-06-a-6.html#post6532516 er wird wohl wissen was er schreibt!
Könnt ihr nun also aufhören mit dem Offtopic oder muss ich erst nen Mod herholen, den es nervt so langsam. Entweder ihr habt was zum Thema zu sagen oder ihr lasst es ganz einfach


----------



## addicTix (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Gut dann kauf ich ab sofort nur noch an sales von STEAM oder für die Konsole.
Ich geb bestimmt keine 50-60€ für ein PC Spiel aus ( bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen wie GTA ) !
Mir ist es schon häufiger passiert das ich mir ein Spiel gekauft habe, wobei ich eigentlich dachte das es gut sei, am Ende jedoch enttäuscht wurde ( Titanfall, Watch Dogs ... )
Dann kauf ich lieber die Konsolen Version für 50-60€ und bei nicht gefallen kann ich es wieder zurückgeben bzw. nach dem durchspielen verkaufen..
Solang man bei Steam aktivierte Keys nicht verkaufen kann, werde ich keine Retail Versionen an Release kaufen und somit auch keinen vollen Preis bezahlen. Denn wenn ich mir ein Spiel für für ca 55€ an Release kaufen würde und es mir nicht gefällt, dann schmerzt das mehr als wenn ich einen Key für 30€ gekauft habe.

Natürlich gibt es immer mal Ausnahmen, bei welchen ich sagen würde, dass man für diese Spiele ruhig 50-60€ bezahlen kann. Aber von denen gibt es immer weniger.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Hier die von Steam/Valve autorisierten Key Händler:
> 
> GreenManGaming
> GamersGate
> ...


 
Naja mir ging es eher um die Rechtlichen Aspekte als um die AGB von Steam.
Das die Spiele gesperrt werden können ist klar die frage war aber eher ob es überhaupt legal ist bei solchen Keyhändlern anzukaufen (Stichwort Steuern ,oder Trennen von Datenträger und Key) .
Wenn Steam mir ein Spiel sperrt ist mir das relativ schnuppe.
Wenn ich aber auf die Polizeiwache muss ,weil ich nen Key kaufe ist das schon wieder was anderes.


----------



## Atma (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Der Threadtitel ist völlig falsch und der TE verbreitet somit falsche Informationen.

Die Keys wurden nicht gesperrt weil die Shops ja ach so illegal sind, sondern weil die betroffenen Keys *gestohlen* wurden! Auch autorisierte Händler wie GreenManGaming oder GamersGate hat es getroffen, denn auf deren Websiten ist das Spiel nirgends mehr zu finden. Laut der News: Sniper Elite 3 – Steam sperrt gestohlene CD-Keys

hat sich ein Vertriebshändler bei den Entwicklern gemeldet und gestanden, dass eine Charge Keys gestohlen wurde. Daraufhin hat man natürlich sofort reagiert und sämtliche Keys der Charge gesperrt. Somit kann die völlig absurde Hetze gegen die Keyshops wieder eingestellt werden. Denn ohne diese sähe es heute wahrscheinlich deutlich finsterer beim PC als Spieleplattform aus. Auch wurde schon erwähnt, warum es gut ist, dass Keyshops existieren: der kleine Bürger soll auch von der Globalisierung profitieren dürfen!


----------



## tiga05 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Shona schrieb:


> [...]
> Leider ist bis jetzt nicht bekannt um welche Keyhändler es sich handelt, aber es ist egal welcher dieser illegalen es getroffen hat es sollte noch schmerzhafter für die Käufer sein. Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein 3-Tages Ban als Verwarnung angemessen damit sie es vielleicht mal kapieren.
> 
> [...]


 
Was denn kapieren? Ich kaufe mir in nem Shop einen Key, der die irgendwo ausm Ausland gekauft hat. Was soll daran verwerflich sein?
Warum sollte ich nicht von Globalisierung profitieren?


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Atma schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel ist völlig falsch und der TE verbreitet somit falsche Informationen.
> 
> Die Keys wurden nicht gesperrt weil die Shops ja ach so illegal sind, sondern weil die betroffenen Keys *gestohlen* wurden! Auch autorisierte Händler wie GreenManGaming oder GamersGate hat es getroffen, denn auf deren Websiten ist das Spiel nirgends mehr zu finden. Laut der News: Sniper Elite 3 – Steam sperrt gestohlene CD-Keys
> 
> hat sich ein Vertriebshändler bei den Entwicklern gemeldet und gestanden, dass eine Charge Keys gestohlen wurde. Daraufhin hat man natürlich sofort reagiert und sämtliche Keys der Charge gesperrt. Somit kann die völlig absurde Hetze gegen die Keyshops wieder eingestellt werden. Denn ohne diese sähe es heute wahrscheinlich deutlich finsterer beim PC als Spieleplattform aus. Auch wurde schon erwähnt, warum es gut ist, dass Keyshops existieren: der kleine Bürger soll auch von der Globalisierung profitieren dürfen!


Schau auf die Uhrzeit meines Themas, dann schau dir den Inhalt im Beitrag an. *WAS STEHT DA?*

Zitat: "Leider kann ich nicht allzu viel dazu schreiben aber laut dem folgenden  Thema im Sniper Elite 3 Community Forum, wurde bei allen die einen  "billig" Key gekauft haben das Spiel entfernt."

Das waren nun mal die information in dem Thread und bei "gestohlenen Keys" sind es nunmal zu 99% illegale Keys also sehe ich hier keine falsche Informationen.

Deine Globalisierung kannste behalten und da einige es immer noch nicht kapiert haben oder es nicht lesen wollen, weil vielleicht ein Anwalt doch Recht haben könnte -.-"


			
				Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann poppt bei mir mal wieder eine PN  auf, deren Inhalt sich um gesperrte Keys und Accounts dreht. Von  irgendwas muss meine Berufsgruppe ja leben.
> 
> Gefreut habe ich mich bei dem Thema "dubiose Keys" nur, weil mein  Artikel - weitestgehend basierend auf Gesetzestext und Fachverstand -  aus dem Jahr 2012 doch tatsächlich im Jahr 2014 traurige Wahrheit in der Rechtsprechung wurde.



Außerdem zum 10000x -> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht

Des Weiteren war um die Uhrzeit als ich das geschrieben hatte nicht ein Shop bekannt, außer CDkeys.com und der gehört nunmal nicht zu den legalen Keyshops die ihre Keys beim Publisher kaufen und nicht irgendwo in Timbuktu als Retail und reißen die dann auseinander.

Wenn es dir also nicht passt, dann lass es sein oder Teile die Informationen die du hast wie ein normaler Mensch und mache freundlich darauf aufmerksam anstatt hier gleich wieder ne Welle zu schieben als wäre drei Tage Regenwetter...Da ich heute auch schon was besseres zu tun hatte, nämlich arbeiten, konnte ich bis dato nicht weiter suchen und alles was ich gefunden habe hatte auch nicht mehr Informationen -> siehe ersten Beitrag die Links zu den Seiten.


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Keyshops waren mir schon immer zu dubios, ich lasse lieber meine Finger von solchen Spielequellen.




Yan04 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir 10 Spiele im Jahr für 30 Euro zum Release als Key hole spare ich im Vergleich zu Next-Gen bestimmt 300€, da man die Spiele ja nie unter 60€ bekommt.



Das ist aber auch Schwachsinn, ich habe bei meiner Wii U maximal 50€ bezahlt - und das war für Mario Kart 8, wo man ja noch ein zweites (Vollpreis-)Spiel gratis herunterladen konnte, zudem bekam ich den Kaufpreis von Super Mario Kart zurückerstattet. Auch andere Spiele starten mit einer Rabattaktion. Bis auf 30€ kommen sie dabei zwar normalerweise nicht runter, aber die Ersparnis gegenüber den Konsolentiteln beträgt beileibe keine 300€ mehr heutzutage.

 Und wer noch ein bisschen warten kann kriegt die Spiele noch billiger. Injustice: Gods among us und Tekken Tag Tournament 2 haben mich z.b. jeweils weniger als 20€ gekostet. Auch in den Konsolen-Onlineshops gehen die Preise von Spielen mit der Zeit runter (zugegebenermaßen langsamer als in PC Shops), und auch hier gibt es sowohl Promotionen, Sonderaktionen als auch Sales.



> Aber zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Rebellion bestraft Spieler, die Geld für einen Key bezahlt haben?!
> Und die Leute, die sich das gezogen haben können weiterspielen...
> 
> Hoffen wir mal, dass wenigstens alle ihr Geld wiedersehen




Falls der Keyhändler nich legal oder Regelkonform war, wäre es durchaus zu verstehen. Dies wäre zwar blöd gelaufen für jene die dort billig ihren Key gekauft haben, aber hoffentlich auch eine Lektion, sich in Zukunft den Shop in dem man was kauft sich auch mal etwas genauer anzuschauen.


Falls dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, Geld oder Spiel zurück, das ist klar.


----------



## Atma (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Shona schrieb:


> Schau auf die Uhrzeit meines Themas, dann schau dir den Inhalt im Beitrag an. *WAS STEHT DA?*
> 
> Zitat: "Leider kann ich nicht allzu viel dazu schreiben aber laut dem folgenden  Thema im Sniper Elite 3 Community Forum, wurde bei allen die einen  "billig" Key gekauft haben das Spiel entfernt."
> 
> Das waren nun mal die information in dem Thread


Und? Du weißt doch auch sonst wie man die Bearbeiten-Funktion hier im Forum nutzt. Hättest einfach dazu schreiben können, dass die Keys gesperrt wurden weil sie offensichtlich gestohlen sind und nicht weil sie pauschal von Keyshops stammen.



> und bei "gestohlenen Keys" sind es nunmal zu 99% illegale Keys also sehe ich hier keine falsche Informationen.


Aha. Also verkaufen nach deiner Argumentation auch autorisierte Shops wie GreenManGaming illegale Keys  



> Deine Globalisierung kannste behalten und da einige es immer noch nicht kapiert haben oder es nicht lesen wollen, weil vielleicht ein Anwalt doch Recht haben könnte -.-"
> 
> 
> Außerdem zum 10000x -> Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht


Auch nach dem 10000. Mal posten wird es nicht besser. Quasi alle Keyshops sowie Steam selber sitzen im Ausland, somit ist das Urteil ohne jegliche Bedeutung. Nur weil die Keys aus dem Ausland kommen, sind sie nicht pauschal illegal. Wenn mit den Keys alles in Ordnung ist, wird Steam nichts sperren. Das ist noch nicht passiert und wird auch nie passieren.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Da möge einer noch die Publisher verstehen.

Solange es in ihrem Sinne passt sind Datenträger und die Daten darauf (egal ob Software, Games oder Musik/Film) 2 unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Wenn es aber zu ihrem Nachteil wird, sind die beiden unzertrennlich.

Ja was denn nun?

Entweder ich kaufe einen Datenträger mit samt Daten und darf diese dann auch funktionierend weiterverkaufen (egal ob Accountbindung oder nicht) oder ich erwerbe nur die Lizenz, für die ich keinen physichen Datenträger benötige.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*

Den meisten hier fehlt es leider etwas an rechtlichen Hintergrundwissen. Zur Auffrischung: Key-Händler im Rechtstest: Günstig, aber illegal? Was Sie beim Kauf beachten müssen

Das deutsche bzw. ganz allgemein europäische Recht findet spätestens dann Anwendung, wenn der Key-Händler sich explizit an in Deutschland ansässige Kunden richtet. Warum das Thema bislang wenig Aufmerksamkeit bei den Gerichten erfahren hat, liegt schlicht daran, dass es extrem schwer ist die Hintermänner in Hong Kong oder Indonesien u ermitteln bzw. überhaupt mal eine Anklageschrift förmlich zuzustellen. Bislang scheuen die Publisher noch den Aufwand bzw. die Kosten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Juni 2014)

Sollte Steam bzw ein Publisher je ein Spiel welches ich dank der Globalisierung günstig gekauft habe sperren bzw meinen Acc sperren werde ich wieder anfangen mir cracks aus dem netz zu laden um spiele ohne Account zu zocken ( soll nicht heissen das ich sie schwarz kopiere). 

Wann werden wir endlich als Kunden behandelt, und nicht als das Böse


----------



## iKimi22 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Da_Vid schrieb:


> Gut so!!!! Verstehe sowieso nicht wie manche massig Geld für ihre Pc's ausgeben und bei Games dann rumgeizen. Man tankt ja einen Ferrarri auch nicht mit Diskont Sprit XD


 
Denke bitte nochmal nach.
Bei Steam ist dein game für immer gebunden, es gibt kein Gebrauchtspielemarkt bzw. man es kann es nicht wie auf der Konsole einfach unter Freunden austauschen.
Das senkt automatisch den Wert jeden Games IMO.
Bei Konsolen kauf ich mir das Game für 60€, verkaufs wieder für 30-40€ (je nachdem wie lange ich es behalte) oder verteile das Game unter Freunden.
Bei Steam geht ja nix und da seh ich super selten ein mehr als 30€ zu zahlen.
Das muss das Game schon extrem rocken - ist ja immer subjektiv welches Spiel einem das Wert ist - damit ich mehr zahle.


----------



## Atma (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Warum das Thema bislang wenig Aufmerksamkeit bei den Gerichten erfahren hat, liegt schlicht daran, dass es extrem schwer ist die Hintermänner in Hong Kong oder Indonesien u ermitteln bzw. überhaupt mal eine Anklageschrift förmlich zuzustellen. Bislang scheuen die Publisher noch den Aufwand bzw. die Kosten.


Nö, eher weil viele Publisher wissen, dass sie ohne all die Keyshops wohl noch bedeutend weniger Absatzzahlen auf dem PC hätten. Lieber so als noch mehr Raubkopien und/oder weniger Verkäufe.


----------



## Munin666 (28. Juni 2014)

Also ich persönlich kaufe meine Keys immer bei Gameladen und MMOGA. 
Das Problem was ich dabei sehe ist eigl, dass ich mich im Recht sehe die Keys zu kaufen wo ich will.
Selbst wenn ich den Key für die Hälfte des Preises kaufe, gehe ich davon aus das der Key echt ist und der Publisher seinen Anteil auch bekommt!

Wir als Kunden können leider vorher nicht wissen, welcher ist legal und welcher nicht und deshalb sollten wir nicht für sowas bestraft werden.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Juni 2014)

> Wir als Kunden können leider vorher nicht wissen, welcher ist legal und welcher nicht und deshalb sollten wir nicht für sowas bestraft werden.


Doch das können wir.
Sonst wäre die Liste mit den autorisierten Stores nicht möglich, zu denen mmoga eindeutig nicht gehört.


----------



## Shona (28. Juni 2014)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Wir als Kunden können leider vorher nicht wissen, welcher ist legal und welcher nicht und deshalb sollten wir nicht für sowas bestraft werden.


lol, schonmal was von impressum gehört? wenn da Honk Kong, Japan oder Taiwan steht würde ich da schonmal nicht kaufen


----------



## Munin666 (28. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> lol, schonmal was von impressum gehört? wenn da Honk Kong, Japan oder Taiwan steht würde ich da schonmal nicht kaufen


 
Obwohl bei beiden " Hong Kong " steht, ist dies kein Beweis dafür ob ein Key legal ist oder nicht.
Im Grunde kann es dem Publisher egal sein aus welchem Land du den Key gekauft hast, sofern er wirklich legal erworben wurde.
Und das kann ich nunmal nicht vorher sehen.


----------



## Chris179 (28. Juni 2014)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon ob das nun legal ist oder nicht, wurde noch nie ein Spiel von mir gesperrt.
Nach den Bewertungen die mmoga hat, kommt das wohl praktisch nie vor.
Woher soll Valve denn wissen ob ich das Spiel von einer Keyseite hab oder nicht doch von meinem Japanischen/Russischem oder woher auch immer stammenden Kollegen.

Selbst wenn mal ein Spiel gesperrt werden sollte, komm ich insgesamt immernoch günstiger weg, als wenn ich jedes Spiel was ich zu release haben möchte bei Steam kaufe.


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> lol, schonmal was von impressum gehört? wenn da Honk Kong, Japan oder Taiwan steht würde ich da schonmal nicht kaufen


 

lol schonmal was von unschludsvermutung gehört? (um mal auf deinem niveau zu antworten)


blos weil ein unternehmen seinen sitz Osten hat ist es gleich schlecht (mal ernsthaft: Japan? gehts noch?) des weiteren wurde hier schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass es nicht illegal sein muss, blos weil diese geschäftspraktik in DE/EU gegen die urheberrechte verstoßen würde. 


Wenn du von Keystors/import nichts hälts ist es ja schön für dich, aber immer so zu tun, als würde einem sofort der Acc gebannt wenn man ein spiel aktiviert, geht einem echt mächtig auf den kecks.


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Wenn du von Keystors/import nichts hälts ist es ja schön für dich, aber immer so zu tun, als würde einem sofort der Acc gebannt wenn man ein spiel aktiviert, geht einem echt mächtig auf den kecks.


Legale Keystores sind kein Problem nur diese nicht die Retails kaufen den Key rausreißen und dann verkaufen, das ist nunmal gegen das Gesetz und ich zitiere Poker "Das deutsche bzw. ganz allgemein europäische Recht findet spätestens  dann Anwendung, wenn der Key-Händler sich explizit an in Deutschland  ansässige Kunden richtet."

Bei Steam macht ihr ne Welle, weil sie sich nicht an die DE Gesetze halten aber bei einem Keyshop in HK ist es euch Furzpiep egal Hauptsache das Spiel kostet nur 16€ zum Release...

Zu Import hab ich mal gar nichts geschrieben, da ich selbst seit 5 Jahren importiere aber eben Original Retails aus einem Legalen Onlinestore in England und nicht einen Key aus einem "Shop" mit Sitz in HK.

Die einzigen Keystores die aufsuchen gehören zu den legalen und diese kaufen ihre Keys beim Publisher direkt und nicht irgendwo im Osten
Für dich noch einmal alle legalen Keystores. Nicht aufgeführt sind die Indie Bundles und Indie Stores da es zu viele sind aber man findet diese hier IsThereAnyDeal.com


Get Games - Buy digital download games for PC and Mac
Green Man Gaming
GamersGate Summer Sale
GameFly Digital
Gamestop - Download von PC-Spielen
Spiele online kaufen, Games downloaden - Einfach, sicher und schnell - McGame.com
Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket
Impluse
Amazon/Amazon.de/Amazon.co.uk/Amazon.fr/Amazon.it/usw.
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog
Nuuvem


----------



## Da_Vid (29. Juni 2014)

Munin666 schrieb:


> Wir als Kunden können leider vorher nicht wissen, welcher ist legal und welcher nicht und deshalb sollten wir nicht für sowas bestraft werden.


 
Wird rechtlich so geahndet: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht!


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

@ shona: dann schau dir bspw mal mmoga an.
Shopsprache englisch=>internarional. Vondaher kann das deutsche/eu recht nicht angewendet werden.
Vondaher unterscheidet es sich weder rechtlich noch moralisch von deinem import aus england. 

Und dass man sich darüber aufregt wenn steam gegen de recht verstößt ist doch klar. Bei steam hast ja nicht die wahl einfach im elektronikmarkt zu kaufen und damit ohne steam auszukommen.
Bei keyshops kanst du aber, wenn dir die agb nicht gefallt, einfach wo andserst kaufen.
Vondaher kann man diese beiden falle nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Da_Vid (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> @ shona: dann schau dir bspw mal mmoga an.
> Shopsprache englisch=>internarional. Vondaher kann das deutsche/eu recht nicht angewendet werden.
> Vondaher unterscheidet es sich weder rechtlich noch moralisch von deinem import aus england.


 
Mmoga ist in deutscher Sprache ausgeführt... 

Beim Import aus England ist rechtlich alles in Ordnung solang du von einem autorisierten Händler kaufst.
Du könntest auch aus China importieren - wenn der Händler autorisiert ist!!!
Mmoga ist weder autorisiert und nach einem Blick ins Impressum auch alles andere als Seriös. 

Wenn dir bei Steam die AGB nicht gefallen hast du sehr wohl ein paar Alternativen. Verzicht oder auf Konsole ausweichen.


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

Da_Vid schrieb:


> Mmoga ist in deutscher Sprache ausgeführt...
> 
> Beim Import aus England ist rechtlich alles in Ordnung solang du von einem autorisierten Händler kaufst.
> Du könntest auch aus China importieren - wenn der Händler autorisiert ist!!!
> Mmoga ist weder autorisiert und nach einem Blick ins Impressum auch alles andere als Seriös.


Die seriösität tu jetzt mal nichts zu sache.
und mmoga.com ist bei mir englisch. (es gibt zwar einen auswahlschalter für die sprache, aber dass hat inzwischen jedes international tätige unternehmen. kann also nicht als ausrichtung auf den DE markt gewertet werden.)

Und woher willst du wissen, dass der händler nicht autorisiert ist? 
wie gesagt in China sind da die bestimmungen hinsichtlich der evtl anderst. (südkorea subventioniert bspw ordnetlich beim versand ins ausland)

Wie gesagt: blos weil es nach DE recht illegal wäre, muss die Trennung von Datenträger und Code dort noch lange nicht verboten sein.




> Wenn dir bei Steam die AGB nicht gefallen hast du sehr wohl ein paar Alternativen. Verzicht oder auf Konsole ausweichen.


weil hoch qualifizierte andwort.
1. ging es bei meiner äußerung darum dass shona sich darüber geäusert hat, dass man sich über die Steam agb aüsern würde die gegen DE recht verstoßen würde, bei den keyshops aber ein auge zu drücken würde.
2. Wenn eine AGB gegen DE recht verstößt, dann ist per gesetz so, dass die komplette AGB ungültig ist (wenn ich mich richtig an Wirtschaft und recht zurückerinner)
3. Denkst du wirklich die AGB der Konsolen wäre einen Deut besser? sicher nciht.
4.Verzicht.... Natürlich. -.-


@Anon:
Wenn die Keys schon einen Proy brauchen um Aktiviert zu werden, würde ich definitiiv die finger davon lassen!


----------



## Da_Vid (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Und woher willst du wissen, dass der händler nicht autorisiert ist?



Valve aktualisiert die Liste autorisierte Händler doch gelegentlich - Shona hat die schon mehrfach geposted. Mmoga war kein einziges Mal dabei soweit ich mich erinnere... ist ja nicht so als würde man diese Information mittels einfacher Google Suche nicht jederzeit finden wenn mans mal dringend braucht.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Atma schrieb:


> Nö, eher weil viele Publisher wissen, dass sie ohne all die Keyshops wohl noch bedeutend weniger Absatzzahlen auf dem PC hätten. Lieber so als noch mehr Raubkopien und/oder weniger Verkäufe.


 
Getreu dem Motto: "Eine standfeste Behauptung ist besser als ein wackeliger Beweis", oder? 

Speziell MMOGA ist ein passendes Beispiel. Im Fall MMOGA kommt eben noch hinzu, dass sie virtuelle Güter im Angebot haben, deren Verkauf offenkundig gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen diverser Spiele verstößt. Die Betreiber von MMOGA wissen das auch selbst und versuchen sich sogar per AGB abzusichern:



> MMOGA LTD macht ausdrücklich darauf aufmerksam, dass manche Anbieter von  Online-Spielen versuchen, die Leistungen von MMOGA LTD und deren  Leistungserbringern zu unterbinden. MMOGA LTD haftet nicht, falls ein  Anbieter von Online-Spielen Maßnahmen gegen den Besteller ergreift.  MMOGA LTD haftet insbesondere nicht für eine etwaige Sperrung des  Accounts des Bestellers durch den Anbieter des Online-Spiels aufgrund  der Nutzung von der Angebote von MMOGA LTD, sowie Löschung der  virtuellen Währung durch den Spielebetreiber.


Absolut einzigartig. Die allermeisten Sperren von Keys kommen wohl auch nur mittelbar zustande. Nicht der Kauf des Keys ist der Sperrgrund, sondern das was damit oftmals in Verbindung steht. Zumeist ist das die Verschleierung der IP oder eben der Kauf von virtuellen Gütern. Beides verstößt gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen von Online- und Spieleplattformen und lässt sich verhältnismäßig einfach nachweisen.

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn manche Leute weiterhin dort kaufen. Rein ideell finde ich die Sachlage aus rechtlicher Sicht sehr interessant, andererseits verdiene ich teilweise mein Geld mit den ewig unverbesserlichen Key-Käufern. Ich werde daher einen Teufel tun und hier irgendwen zwanghaft davon abbringen dort weiter einkaufen zu gehen.


----------



## lolxd999 (29. Juni 2014)

Schon bezeichnend, diese Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität einiger Leute.

WILL DAS NEUSTE SPIEL SOFORT ! IMMER ! ... Aber Vollpreis dafür zahlen ? Nee, das ist es mir nicht wert .... Seriously ?

Entweder ein Spiel ist mir 60€ wert, dann kaufe ich es mir direkt, oder es ist mir keine 60€ wert, dann muss ich mit dem Kauf halt warten. Aber das ist wohl zu viel verlangt, schließlich sind Spiele doch absolut überlebensnotwendige Güter, wichtiger als Luft und Wasser zusammen ! _[Ironie off]_

Durch Sales (von Amazon, Steam, Origin, GoG, GMG, Desura etc... gibt ja inzwischen Sales wie Sand am Meer) fallen Spiele heutzutage derart schnell im Preis, dass der Titel spätestens nach ~ 1 Jahr als Budget fürn 10er verfügbar ist.

Wer das Jahr nicht warten kann, oder nicht willens ist, den Publisher / Developer entsprechend in umfangreicherem monetärem Umfang zu unterstützen, der macht auf lange Sicht PC-Gaming kaputt.

*Der Betrag den ich für ein Spiel zu zahlen bereit bin, ist auch immer eine entsprechende Wertschätzung gegenüber des Entwicklers.*

Mit durch den Druck der Keyshops kamen die ersten Sales bei seriösen Anbietern.
Durch den Druck der ersten Sales nahmen Sales inflationär zu.
Die Preise für PC-Spiele sind so niedrig wie nie, nicht wenige haben mehr Titel als Zeit um ebenjene zu spielen.
Wenn die Preise für PC-Spiele aber nicht bald wieder anziehen, wird der PC auf lange Sicht als Gaming-Plattform kaputgehen, den von den aktuellen Preisen kann ein normaler Developer/Publisher nicht leben - die BFs und CoDs mit zich Mio. Einheiten sind die Ausnahme.

Bezeichnend, dass nicht die Konsolen, nicht DRM und nicht der böse [insert random enemy here] PC-Gaming so stark zusetzt, sondern das es die eigene Spielerschaft ist, die zum großen Teil offenbar jegliches moralisches Gewissen verkennt, wenn sie der Meinung ist, dass es ein Gaming-Knecht für 800€ + sein darf, 10€ mehr für einen Titel aber zu viel sind.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> *Der Betrag den ich für ein Spiel zu zahlen bereit bin, ist auch immer eine entsprechende Wertschätzung gegenüber des Entwicklers.*


 
Erst mal willkomen im forum.

Aber wo ist die wertschätzung des Publishers mir gegenüber? 
Warum "darf" der die PReise differenzieren wie er lustig ist, ich aber nicht importieren wie es mir gefällt?

Wo ist da die gleichstellung?
Warum dürfen sich die unternehmen immer die rosienen rauspicken die ihnen gefallen? 
Warum also sollten die von der globalisierung, billigen arbeitskräften, größeren absatzmärkten.... Profitieren, ich aber als Kunde nur blöd mit die höchsten PReise für spiele Weltweit zahlen (afaik ist nur Australien noch teurer)?
Wo sind die Zeiten hin als PC spiele billiger als Konsolen spiele waren? Warum soll ich dem Publisher für (meist) schlechtere software 20% mehr zahlen als ein konsolen spieler (die 20% sind ca die lizensgebühren, über die die konsolen die geringen Hardwarepreise subventionieren)

Wodurch gewinnt der Publisher wenn ich warte? er nimmt dadurch nicht mehr geld ein. eher weniger, da ich dan schon dass interesse an dem spiel verloren habe. Oder Wirtschaftlich ausgedruckt:  jetzt 25€ sind besser als in 1-2jahren 20€.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Juni 2014)

PC Spiele sind billiger als Konsolenspiele, redet nicht immer so nen Schmand. Pc spiele kosten 45 Euro zu Release und das ist nicht zu teuer für nen Spiel welches neu released wird. Wem das zu teur ist kann ja die geilen F2P Spiele spielen und sich mit Euros sein persönliches Spielerlebnis zusammenbauen.


----------



## lolxd999 (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Erst mal willkomen im forum.


Danke. Nach 2 Jahren PCGames-Forum hats mich jetzt auch hierher verschlagen.



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Aber wo ist die wertschätzung des Publishers mir gegenüber?
> Warum "darf" der die PReise differenzieren wie er lustig ist, ich aber nicht importieren wie es mir gefällt?



Der Publisher hat das Recht der freien Preiskalkulation. Ihm ''gehört'' das Spiel, und deswegen darf er auch bestimmen, für welchen Preis er es verkaufen möchte.
Und wenn der Publisher feststellt, dass er es in bestimmten Märkten stark verbilligt anbieten muss, um nicht 100% Schwarzkopie-Rate, sondern wenigstens noch ein wenig Gewinn zu haben, darf er das ebenfalls tun. Nur, von dem wenigen Gewinn kann er auf Dauer nicht überleben.



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Wo ist da die gleichstellung?
> Warum dürfen sich die unternehmen immer die rosienen rauspicken die ihnen gefallen?
> Warum also sollten die von der globalisierung, billigen arbeitskräften, größeren absatzmärkten.... Profitieren, ich aber als Kunde nur blöd mit die höchsten PReise für spiele Weltweit zahlen (afaik ist nur Australien noch teurer)?



Auch Unternehmen dürfen sich nicht immer die Rosinen rauspicken. Die sind ebenfalls durch Gesetze gebunden, nur gibt ihnen das Gesetz in dem Fall eindeutig recht.

Die höchsten Spielepreise weltweit stimmt nur teilweise.
Richtig ist, dass die Spielepreise in der Europäischen Union [mit Ausnahme einiger osteurop. Staaten] absolut gesehen mit 50€ für einen AAA-PC Titel am höchsten sind.
Nimmt man aber die relativen Zahlen, die das durchschn. Pro-Kopf-Einkommen der Bewohner berücksichtigen, sind die Spielepreise in der EU mit am günstigsten.

Der Inder muss vllt. nur 1/3 des Preises für ein Spiel zahlen, der hat aber auch nur 1/30 deines Monatseinkommens.



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Zeiten hin als PC spiele billiger als Konsolen spiele waren? Warum soll ich dem Publisher für (meist) schlechtere software 20% mehr zahlen als ein konsolen spieler (die 20% sind ca die lizensgebühren, über die die konsolen die geringen Hardwarepreise subventionieren)


 
Sind sie doch immer noch ? Abgesehen von EA, Activision und Ubi, die inzw. tatsächlich 60€ UVP verlangen (die verlangen aber auch 70€ auf den Konsolen) liegt der Preis bei allen anderen Publishern immer noch bei 50€ ggü. 60€ bei der Konsole. 
Außerdem fallen PC Titel schneller im Preis.



m1ch1 schrieb:


> Wodurch gewinnt der Publisher wenn ich warte? er nimmt dadurch nicht mehr geld ein. eher weniger, da ich dan schon dass interesse an dem spiel verloren habe. Oder Wirtschaftlich ausgedruckt:  jetzt 25€ sind besser als in 1-2jahren 20€.



Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung ...
Wenn die Menschen die Möglichkeit haben im Keyshop zu kaufen, wird ein nicht unerheblicher Teil das machen.
Wenn der Keyshop aber pleite geht (weil die, denen 60€ zu teuer sind, auf einen offiz. Preisnachlass warten), wird ein Teil derer, die vorher im Keyshop gekauft haben zum Vollpreis / höheren Preis als im Keyshop kaufen - und davon hat der Publisher sehr wohl was.


----------



## santos (29. Juni 2014)

ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht, ist doch vollkommen normal, das die Pc und Spiele-Industrie Milliarden Gewinne machen. Wäre schlimm wenn es anders wäre, fließt doch der meiste Gewinn, in Regionen die etwas ärmlicher sind als unsere. Habe letztens noch mit nem 12jährigen afrikanischen Jungen gesprochen, der mich um Geld für Lebensmittel angebettelt hat. Geld habe ich ihm keins gegeben, aber das Games "King of Empire" hatte ich zufällig mit, allerdings verstand ich seinen fragenden Blick nicht. Wenn ich an das kleine Privat-Vermögen von Billy denke, kommt mir der Gedanke, an eine spontane Geld-Sammelaktion für gebeutelte Großunternehmer.


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Vondaher unterscheidet es sich weder rechtlich noch moralisch von deinem import aus england.


Wow behauptest du gerade das Zavvi.com welches zur The Hut Group gehört nicht legal wäre? Ist dann auch Amazon UK/US nicht legal?

Du hast schon verstanden das ich von Retails geredet habe? Du weisst auch was Retails sind?
Dir ist klar das man dann eine Hülle bekommt in der eine DVD drin liegt?

Dir ist aber vor allem klar das dies Rufschädigung ist was du gerde gemacht hast wenn du behauptest das diese Shops illegal wären?


----------



## iKimi22 (29. Juni 2014)

lolxd999 schrieb:


> Schon bezeichnend, diese Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität einiger Leute.


 
Achja, dass die Games immer mehr aufgesplittet werden und schon Day One DLC's mittlerweile bittere Standards sind, ist dir entfallen ?
Früher hat ein Game mehr als 10h ordentlichen SP gehabt, es gab ordentliche und faire Addons und waren nicht solche extremen Betas.
Heute haste Betas (siehe BF4 und Co.), 4-6h SP (WOW), 100 DLC's, kombiniert mit Mikrotransaktionen bei Vollpreistiteln, Inhalte werden rausgeschnitten - sind aber im Code enthalten...
Dann gehts weiter mit fehlenden Patches, bringt ja kein Geld ein und es ist account gebunden.
Die meisten spielen es nur max. 2mal durch, danach bleibts irgendwo in der Ecke.

Jetzt sag mir mal, warum ich den Vollpreis für den heutigen Schrott zahlen soll.
Bei vielen Serien kostet es normal schon mit allen DLCs mehr als 140€.

Nagut ich spiele ja zum mehr Simracing ala Assetto Corsa oder GTR2. In der Niche hat sich ja nicht soviel geändert, aber beim Mainstream wie Mass Effect, Grid, Bf, usw. sieht man die Qualitätsverluste der Serie immer mehr.


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Wow behauptest du gerade das Zavvi.com welches zur The Hut Group gehört nicht legal wäre? Ist dann auch Amazon UK/US nicht legal?
> 
> Du hast schon verstanden das ich von Retails geredet habe? Du weisst auch was Retails sind?
> Dir ist klar das man dann eine Hülle bekommt in der eine DVD drin liegt?
> ...


 
Dass man sich mit aussagen wie "lol, schonmal was von impressum gehört? wenn da Honk Kong, Japan oder Taiwan steht würde ich da schonmal nicht kaufen" überhaupt wagt, mir rufschädigung zu unterstellen weil die fähigkeit fehlt meine aussage zu begreifen......
ISt ja nicht so als hättest du einen halben kontinent kriminalisiert.

KEnnst du dich mit Chinesischem (oder genauer dem der Sonderverwaltungszone Hongkong) aus? warscheinlich eher nicht.
Da ich aber mal davon ausgehe dass die es mit dem Urheberrecht etwas anderst sehen als hier in DE (vgl nachbauten) gehe ich mal stark davon aus, dass die Trennung von Key und Datenträger dort kein Problem ist. 

Vondaher ist es genauso legal wie deine importe. Denn dass Deutsche recht findet bei einem Händler aus HK der sich nicht expizit an Deutsche, sondern an internationale kunden wendet keine anwendung.


@lolxd:
genau im bezug auf die Globalisierung picken sich die unternehmen aber immer die Positiven aspeckte heraus, und versuchen durch lobbyarbeit die negativen im keim zu ersticken.

So profitieren sie gern von niedrigen lohnkosten im ausland (bspw telefoncenter in indien, nähereien in BAngladesch...) würden den import aber gern unterbinden, sofern sie davon nicht selbst profitieren. 
Und dass ist das was ich meine:
Globalisierung JA, aber nur solange die unternehmen davon profitieren.

Das ist iwie die einstellung die Zurzeit vorhanden ist, und die eindeutig die falsche ist!


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Juni 2014)

Deatroy schrieb:


> Achja, dass die Games immer mehr aufgesplittet werden und schon Day One DLC's mittlerweile bittere Standards sind, ist dir entfallen ?
> Früher hat ein Game mehr als 10h ordentlichen SP gehabt, es gab ordentliche und faire Addons und waren nicht solche extremen Betas.
> Heute haste Betas (siehe BF4 und Co.), 4-6h SP (WOW), 100 DLC's, kombiniert mit Mikrotransaktionen bei Vollpreistiteln, Inhalte werden rausgeschnitten - sind aber im Code enthalten...
> Dann gehts weiter mit fehlenden Patches, bringt ja kein Geld ein und es ist account gebunden.
> ...


 

Wenn es Schrott dann kauf es nicht, warum kaufst du denn Schrott ?


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Dass man sich mit aussagen wie "lol, schonmal was von impressum gehört? wenn da Honk Kong, Japan oder Taiwan steht würde ich da schonmal nicht kaufen" überhaupt wagt, mir rufschädigung zu unterstellen weil die fähigkeit fehlt meine aussage zu begreifen......
> ISt ja nicht so als hättest du einen halben kontinent kriminalisiert.
> 
> KEnnst du dich mit Chinesischem (oder genauer dem der Sonderverwaltungszone Hongkong) aus? warscheinlich eher nicht.
> ...


Ich brauche denen ihre Gesetze bezüglich Urheberrecht nicht zu kennen den keiner dieser Shops hat wirklich ihren Sitz dort das sind Briefkastenfirmen mehr nicht.
Die eigentlichen Besitzer sitzen in DE oder in einem anderen Europäischen Staat.

Für dich zitiere ich aber nochmals Poker der ANWALT ist und setze den Satz der ausschlaggebend ist mal in Fettschrift, vielleicht geht es dann mal in deinen Kopf rein das Shop mit Impressum in HK sich genauso an die DE Gesetze halten müssen, wenn sie hier verkaufen wollen.


Pokerclock schrieb:


> Den meisten hier fehlt es leider etwas an rechtlichen Hintergrundwissen. Zur Auffrischung: Key-Händler im Rechtstest: Günstig, aber illegal? Was Sie beim Kauf beachten müssen
> 
> *Das deutsche bzw. ganz allgemein europäische Recht findet spätestens  dann Anwendung, wenn der Key-Händler sich explizit an in Deutschland  ansässige Kunden richtet*. Warum das Thema bislang wenig Aufmerksamkeit  bei den Gerichten erfahren hat, liegt schlicht daran, dass es extrem  schwer ist die Hintermänner in Hong Kong oder Indonesien u ermitteln  bzw. überhaupt mal eine Anklageschrift förmlich zuzustellen. Bislang  scheuen die Publisher noch den Aufwand bzw. die Kosten.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2014)

Dazu kommt das bei autorisierten Stores nur der Key verkauft und keine Fotokopie die aus einer Retail Version des Titels stammt.
Durch diese fragwürdige Praxis wird nur ein Haufen unnötiger Müll produziert.


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

@shona:
ist ja schön dass du zitieren kannst, denn mit dem verstehen scheint es ja nicht so zu klappen-.-

wie du schön zitiert hast ist dass recht anzuwenden, wenn sich der shop explizit an Deutsche kunden wendet. 
HAuptsprache englisch, und diverse internationale währungen (wozu der € nunmal als eine der zuverlässigsten währungen zählt) ist bei weitem nicht genug um zu sagen dass sich der shop explizit an Deutsche kunden wendet.

@turbosnake:
und wenn man sich im elektornikmarkt die box kauft wird kein genauso unnötiger müll produziert?


----------



## turbosnake (29. Juni 2014)

> @turbosnake:
> und wenn man sich im elektornikmarkt die box kauft wird kein genauso unnötiger müll produziert?


Du hast die Box selber, also nicht.



> HAuptsprache englisch, und diverse internationale währungen (wozu der € nunmal als eine der zuverlässigsten währungen zählt) ist bei weitem nicht genug um zu sagen dass sich der shop explizit an Deutsche kunden wendet.


Das er auf Deutsch ist reicht dafür aus.


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2014)

Turbo lass es, es hat keinen Sinn wie Poker in dem anderen Thread schon geschrieben hat. Manche wollen es nicht kapieren und da ist es einfach Zeitverschwendung. Die merken es erst dann wenn es sie trifft und nen Anwalt einschlaten bzw. einen Fragen müssen was sie tun können.


----------



## iKimi22 (29. Juni 2014)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn es Schrott dann kauf es nicht, warum kaufst du denn Schrott ?


 
Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich eig nur Simracing Games gekauft habe (normal über Steam) und daher hab ich kaum Mainstreamspiele.
Bis auf Black Ops 2, Tomb Raider und BF3, alle drei im Mediamarkt gekauft, hab ich nix mir geholt.
Sonst bin ich bei Early Access oder Crowdfunding dabei wie Flatout 4 usw. 
Aber ich würde es nicht einsehen für manche angebliche TripleAAA Spiele den Vollpreis zu bezahlen.
Die Meinung vertrete ich wie andere hier auch wegen oben genanntn Gründen.


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du hast die Box selber, also nicht.


Die resoucen sind denoch gebunden, und die energie wurde genauso verbraucht. 
ob es also auf ner fernöstlichen müllhalde vergammelt, oder bei dir im regal ist im großen und ganzen egal.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Das er auf Deutsch ist reicht dafür aus.



nur mal ein kurzes Beispiel: Media Markt: Versandkosten Online Shop - Portofrei ab CHF 50.-
 ist ja auch schön deutsch, aber versendet laut Versandkosten normal garnicht nach DE .
evtl reicht die deutsche sprache ja doch nciht um deutsche kunden anzusprechen.


----------



## Da_Vid (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> nur mal ein kurzes Beispiel: Media Markt: Versandkosten Online Shop - Portofrei ab CHF 50.-
> ist ja auch schön deutsch, aber versendet laut Versandkosten normal garnicht nach DE .
> evtl reicht die deutsche sprache ja doch nciht um deutsche kunden anzusprechen.


 
Jetzt stellst du dich aber ein wenig dumm an oder? ^^ Schon allein das er nicht nach DE versendet schliesst schon mal aus das du von dort auch was bekommst. Und dummerweise sprechen in der Schweiz tatsächlich auch manche Deutsch oder? Genauso wie in Österreich... 
Mmoga verwendt zB ein .de <- Spricht dich das als deutschen nicht an??? bei .ch oder .at ist normal auch klar wer angesprochen wird bei .de stellen sich aber manche dumm oder wie??? 
Was du mit dem Beispiel jetzt eigentlich bezwecken wolltest erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich (ausser das es sehr Off Topic ist)


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

DAs beispeil sollte lediglich aufzeigen, dass die deutsche sprache eben *nicht* ausreicht, um festzulegen, dass sich ein Shop an in deutschland lebende kunden richtet.
Und dass zeigt es ja wohl mehr als deutlich.


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Die resoucen sind denoch gebunden, und die energie wurde genauso verbraucht.
> ob es also auf ner fernöstlichen müllhalde vergammelt, oder bei dir im regal ist im großen und ganzen egal.


Nein da das Urheberrecht gebrochen wurde bei der "fernöstlichen müllhalde" und wenn es bei mir im Regal steht dann nicht...

Machen wir es aber mal Simple. Sagen wir du hast ein Problem mit einem Spiel von MMOGA und brauchst Steam Support, da der Steam Support erst prüft ob du auch der Eigentümer des Acounnt + Spiels bist musst du die Rechnung des Keys schicken sowie ein Foto des Keys mit der Ticketnummer drauf (https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762). Schon alleine beim Bild vom Key wäre es zweifelhaft ob die einen ausgedruckten Key akzeptieren das bezweifle ich aber



m1ch1 schrieb:


> DAs beispeil sollte lediglich aufzeigen, dass die deutsche sprache eben *nicht* ausreicht, um festzulegen, dass sich ein Shop an in deutschland lebende kunden richtet.
> Und dass zeigt es ja wohl mehr als deutlich.


 Nein weil doch drin steht das nicht nach DE versendet wird, warum sollte man also dort kaufen wollen?


----------



## belle (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Schon traurig, dass man als Erwachsener vorgeschrieben bekommt, wo man kaufen muss


 Es gibt genügend legale und seriöse Key-Shops...


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Nein da das Urheberrecht gebrochen wurde bei der "fernöstlichen müllhalde" und wenn es bei mir im Regal steht dann nicht...


Und dass löst in wie weit das "unnötiger Müll" problem dass Turbosnake angesprochen hat?




Shona schrieb:


> Machen wir es aber mal Simple. Sagen wir du hast ein Problem mit einem Spiel von MMOGA und brauchst Steam Support, da der Steam Support erst prüft ob du auch der Eigentümer des Acounnt + Spiels bist musst du die Rechnung des Keys schicken sowie ein Foto des Keys mit der Ticketnummer drauf (https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762). Schon alleine beim Bild vom Key wäre es zweifelhaft ob die einen ausgedruckten Key akzeptieren das bezweifle ich aber


Wenn du probleme mit dem spiel hast verweist dich Steam nur an den Hersteller/Publisher. 
SChon oft genug bei Spielen gehabt die ich bei Steam direkt gekauft habe.



Shona schrieb:


> Nein weil doch drin steht das nicht nach DE versendet wird, warum sollte man also dort kaufen wollen?


Liest du eig was ich schreibe?
Mal erlich ich hab es oben schon geschrieben! Aber für dich noch mal ausfühlich:

Turbosnake meinte, dass es schon ausreiche wenn der shop in der sprach Deutsch verfügbar sei, um sich explizit an in deutschland lebende Personen zu richten.

Ich habe nun die Mediamarkt seite aus der Schweiz gepostet welche in Deutsch (wahlweise auch italiensch und französisch) gehalten ist, aber *lediglich* in die schweiz und nach lichtenstein verschickt.
Und, wie man ohne probleme (auch auf älteren) KArten/globi erkennen kann ist die schweiz und auch lichtenstein kein Teil von Deutschland.

=> es gibt auch Shops die auf deutsch sind, und sich nicht an Kunden aus deutschland wenden 
=> Die sophsprache ist nicht ausriechend um festzustellen an welchen kundenkreis sich ein unternehmen wenden will.


----------



## belle (29. Juni 2014)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Also ich erwarte, dass ich nicht gezwungen werde Drittanbieter  Programme zu installieren, dass das Spiel anständig läuft und das keine  Treiber von irgendwelchen scheiß DRM's installiert werden die mein  System zumüllen.


Die DRM-Treiber-Installationen nehmen dank  Online-Aktivierungen alá Steam und Origin immer weiter ab. Ich aktiviere  lieber einmal ein Game, melde mich kurz an und gehe dann offline.


AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht gewillt für  durchschnittliche Qualität 50€ zu zahlen und dann nicht mal die  Möglichkeit zu haben das Spiel zurück zu geben..


Es gibt  genügend Leute, die auch früher nie Games weiter verkauft haben. Ich  weis genau, was ich will. Das kaufe und behalte ich dann auch. Wenn dich  dieser Punkt aber stört, dann ist das ein persönliches Problem, was ich  aber akzeptiere. Gerade hier können günstige Keys aus den Shops den  Ärger schmälern.
Bezahlte man früher 50€ und verkaufte es dann z.B.  für 20€ weiter, kann man es heute direkt für Preise zwischen 20 und 30€  erwerben. Das kommt ja eigentlich am Ende aufs Gleiche hinaus.
Die Müll-Thematik könnte man da auch noch nennen. Die üblichen Verpackungen entfallen millionenfach.


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wem das zu teur ist kann ja die geilen F2P  Spiele spielen und sich mit Euros sein persönliches Spielerlebnis  zusammenbauen.


Ich dachte auch immer so über derartige Games,  zocke nun aber immer gerne mal Planetside 2. Das ist komplex und  durchaus fair. Selbst die Startwaffen sind brauchbar. Wahrscheinlich  wird natürlich die Liste von Negativ-Beispielen länger...


Rescorn schrieb:


> ich finds bloed , das sich soviele wegen dem  Preis beschweren geht mal ins Kino da zahlt ihr im moment  zwischen 12 -  20 € dann kommt noch das Trinken , knabberzeugs dazu evtl. vielleicht  noch ein Eis für einen Film der Ca 70 - 110 minuten geht , und eure  ausgaben für den ABEND sind dann knapp 30 € . Und dann sind einige NICHT  GEWILLT 50 EURO für 8 - 16 Std. oder gar mehr Zeit zu Investieren ?  Aber ins Kino gehn für 30+€ ?! Muss ich das verstehn ?!


Bei  so einem Vergleich muss natürlich auch die Frage der Herstellungskosten  ins Spiel kommen, außerdem bin ich immerhin der Meinung, dass ein Game  zum Release mehr als 20€ kosten darf. Bei einem Steam-Key entfallen dem  Publisher zudem die Kosten für die Box, das Handbuch, den ganzen  herkömmlichen Vertriebsweg (Verschiffung) und weitere enthaltene Extras.


> Ich  kauf jedenfalls im Laden , und bestelle mir auch Spiele vor . Das man  nicht immer ein Glueckliches haendchen hat


Ja, sowas kommt  einfach vor. Heutzutage sollte das Problem gegenüber früherer Zeiten  aber rückläufig sein, da man meist genügend Reviews, Gameplays und  sonstige Kritiken im Internet findet. Games wie Hitman, MassEffect,  Dragon Age, FarCry und Witcher bestelle ich meist auch vor und habe es  bisher nicht bereut. Im Laufe der Jahre kann man bei den Games einfach  ungefähr einschätzen, was einen erwartet. Selbst das schlechtere Dragon  Age 2 war objektiv gesehen immer noch gut, wenn auch nicht sehr gut oder  überragend.
Selbst in den Läden fallen die Preise mittlerweile je nach Game auch recht stark. Crysis 3 habe ich schon nach kurzer Zeit für unter 30€ im MM gesehen.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juni 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach.... Wer mehrere hundert bis tausend Euro für seinen PC ausgibt kann, wenn er das Spiel unbedingt zum Release und in der näheren folgenden Zukunft haben will, auch die 45€ für einen Vollpreistitel ausgeben. 

Wer trotz des 1500€-PCs zu geizig ist 45-60€ für ein Spiel auszugeben, das Geld schlicht nicht hat oder wer unsicher ist ob die 45-60€ in das Spiel gut investiert sind, der muss halt warten/sparen. Gerade an die Gruppe gerichtet "Ich habe das Geld nicht". 

Gibt mittlerweile genug Möglichkeiten (YouTube...) sich über ein Spiel zu informieren und danach zu entscheiden ob die 45-60€ gut investiert sind.

Genau so kann ich diese ganzen Steam-/Origin-Flamer nicht verstehen... Wo stören die Dienste bitte? Wie oft verkauft ihr ein Spiel bzw. hattet den Drang danach? Ich bisher garnicht. Ich habe mich selbst früher, wo es noch kein YouTube gab, mithilfe von Zeitschriften über ein Spiel informiert und überlegt ob es mir das Geld wert ist oder nicht. Wenn nicht, habe ich es garnicht erst gekauft und den Drang gehabt es zu verkaufen. Und wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt verkaufe ich es garantiert nicht. Wer sich nicht informiert darf gerne auf die Fresse fallen... Es gibt übrigens sogar bei Origin ein Rückgaberecht von EA-Spielen, wenn man es sich da im Store gekauft hat. Dieses Rückgaberecht gibt es nicht mal im Einzelhandel. 

Was haben diese achso bösen DRM-Dienste gebracht? Gut funktionierende Online-Funktionen (besonders in Hinblick auf Community-Funktionen), automatische Update-Routinen, automatische Reparaturroutinen... Man kann von der ganzen Welt aus auf seine Spiele und Spielstände zugreifen, muss keine DVD mehr im Laufwerk haben um das Spiel starten zu können, ist nicht mehr angeschissen wenn die DVD kaputt ist... Gute Rabattaktionen um an die Spiele legal billiger heranzukommen... Neuerdings bei Steam das Family Sharing, sodass man sich eben mit Freunden und Familie die Spiele teilen kann... Weniger Müll (Umwelt), bei schnellen Internetleitungen eine wesentlich schnellere Installation als über 5 DVDs...

Und mal ernsthaft... Das glaubt doch wohl doch kein normal denkender Mensch dass Spiele weniger raubkopiert werden würden wenn es kein DRM gäbe... Wer hat denn nicht früher nem Freund die DVD von irgendeinem Spiel ohne "DVD-ins-Laufwerk"-Zwang ausgeliehen damit er sich das Spiel installieren kann? Raubkopiecounter +1....


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juni 2014)

Zum Thema drm: Das ist an sich kein grosses Problem. Nur werden diese Massnahmen so weit getrieben, dass manche Spiele unspielbar werden, während die Bucht-Version mit dem Crack wunderbar läuft. Z. B. Sim City. Dass sich die Leute dann die illegale Version saugen, sollte keinen verwundern.

Auf der anderen Seite rechnen Publisher jede Kopie als verlorenen Verkauf, was natürlich bullshit ist. Viele Leute probieren Gratiszeug einfach, weil es gratis ist. Als Beispiel: Wie viele Leute gehen wegen dem Apero zum Tag der offenen Tür irgendeines Geschäftes? 



Bzgl Geiz: Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich die Publisher nicht zu wundern brauchen. Ich warte grundsätzlich mit dem Kauf von Spielen, bis sie unter 30 fallen. Wenn ich sie dann aber als Key für 15 haben kann, dann hole ich definitiv den Key. Ich kacke auch keine 500€-Scheine und muss mein Leben bestreiten. 

Globale Marktwirtschaft wollen die doch, dann können sie die auch haben.


----------



## Da_Vid (30. Juni 2014)

Ich sehs schon manche hier sind sehr uneinsichtig oder schlicht noch nicht alt genug das Rechtssystem dahinter zu verstehen, daher werd ich mich an diesem Punkt einfach ausklinken.


----------



## Stockmann (30. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich denke, das Hauptproblem liegt darin das die Qualität der Spiele gesunken ist.
Die Käufer wissen nicht mehr ob sich ein "Vollpreis"-Spiel lohnt.

Siehe Battlefield 4, wer bitte findet das sich die 50€-60€ + Premium sich für so ein Spiel lohnt?
Ich meine es gibt in Battlefield 3 immer noch Bugs die seit über einem Jahr bestehen und nicht gefixt werden bzw. es nie werden.
Die ganzen großen Publisher verar***en doch die Kunden mit falschen versprechen, jeder der zum beispiel für WatchDogs 50€ ausgegeben hat der tut mir persönlich leid.

Jetzt an dieser Stelle schreien normalerweise die Leute auf und sagen, aber das stimmt doch gar nicht oder das kann man so doch gar nicht verallgemeinern.
Ich finde was die großen Publisher angeht, kann man das bestimmt tun.

Wieso sind den Ubisoft und EA so beliebte Firmen die alles für ihre Kunden tun?

Ich bin gerne bereit für ein Spiel was mich interessiert, was mit Sinn und Verstand produziert wurde Vollpreis oder mehr zu bezahlen.
Aber das auch nur wenn es entsprechend auch wirklich den Inhalt liefert.

Bei einem Singleplayer erwarte ich da mindestens 35+ Std Spielspaß bei einem Durchlauf.
Sollte es ein Multiplayer sein, dann ein ausbalanciertes Team-Gameplay was das Geld wert ist.


----------



## Yan04 (30. Juni 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach.... Wer mehrere hundert bis tausend Euro für seinen PC ausgibt kann, wenn er das Spiel unbedingt zum Release und in der näheren folgenden Zukunft haben will, auch die 45€ für einen Vollpreistitel ausgeben.
> 
> Wer trotz des 1500€-PCs zu geizig ist 45-60€ für ein Spiel auszugeben, das Geld schlicht nicht hat oder wer unsicher ist ob die 45-60€ in das Spiel gut investiert sind, der muss halt warten/sparen. Gerade an die Gruppe gerichtet "Ich habe das Geld nicht".


 
Und was ist mit Leuten, die sich "nur"einen 400€ PC leisten können und sich die 400€ auch noch über lange Zeit zusammen sparen mussten?!

Die können sich wahrscheinlich nicht 5-6 Spiele im Jahr für je 50€ holen!


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Juni 2014)

Er hat doch gesagt "*wer mehrere hundert bis tausend Euro*", "*Wer trotz des 1500€-PCs zu geizig ist*".

Dazu "*das Geld schlicht nicht hat oder wer unsicher ist ob die 45-60€ in das Spiel gut investiert sind, der muss halt warten/sparen.*"

Damit hat er doch alle deine Fragen beantwortet ^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Sniper Elite 3 - CDKeys von illegalen KeyShops entfernt*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Steam.....Cracken und have fun.


 
Geht ja auch gar nicht mehr, aber geil war das schon, als es eine Zeit lang diesen gecrackten Store gab.

@Topic
Ich differenziere was ich zum Release kaufe und vor allem wo. Wolfenstein gibt es z.B. Original mit Steelcase, aber ein Grid 2 oder so eben nur als Key und das auch erst wesentlich später. Es sind halt Titel die ich mag bzw. die mich überzeugen bzw. wo ich das Steelcase haben will, wo ich auch gerne mal mehr bezahle.

Aber ohne Key-Store gehen Publishern richtig Asche flöten, dass sollten sie sich schon selbst klar machen. Hatte bisher 0 negative Erfahrungen gemacht mit Keystores. Von Planetkeys, über Kingiun bis hin zu GMG und nie ist was schief gelaufen.

Überzeugende Produkte werden eh vorbestellt und alles andere halt im Sale. So ist es nun einmal.


----------



## Yan04 (30. Juni 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Dazu "*das Geld schlicht nicht hat oder wer unsicher ist ob die 45-60€ in das Spiel gut investiert sind, der muss halt warten/sparen.*"
> 
> Damit hat er doch alle deine Fragen beantwortet ^^


 
Wenn man aber nur noch 30€ im Portmonee hat und sich ein neues Spiel kaufen will, was gerade released wurde dann greifen halt viele zu Key-Shops.

Wer will denn dann aufs nächste Taschengeld warten ^^
(Es arbeitet schließlich nicht jeder  )

Und wenn immer gesagt wird, dass Leute, die viel Geld für ihren PC ausgeben auch viel bei einem Spiel bezahlen müssen
dann müsste man auch sagen, dass Leute, die wenig Geld für ihren PC ausgeben auch wenig bei einem Spiel bezahlen müssen


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Juni 2014)

Ich werde auch weiterhin nur für die für mich ganz besonderen Spiele direkt 50€ hinblättern (X:Rebirth als ganz "prominenter" Reinfall) und den Rest in Steam sales und keyshops kaufen. 
Logischerweise kaufe ich auch dann keine RU-Keys oder ähnliche Dinger, die man per Proxy aktivieren muss, sondern ausschließlich EU-Keys.
Hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme, weder innerhalb von Steam noch außerhalb. Wenn Valve oder sonstwer meint, sich mit einer Accountsperrung selbst ins Fleisch schneiden zu müssen, sollen sie doch. Der Schaden, der mir entstünde, ist gering. 

Und da ein gebranntes Kind ja bekanntlich das Feuer scheut, wäre es auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mein letzter Kauf dort. Dann kommen eben, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, andere Methoden zum Einsatz, z.B. publishereigene Plattformen, ein Account pro Spiel und ähnliche Scherze.

Man muss Gängelungen ja nicht auch noch mit Vollpreis belohnen.


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Juni 2014)

Yan04 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber nur noch 30€ im Portmonee hat und sich ein neues Spiel kaufen will, was gerade released wurde dann greifen halt viele zu Key-Shops.


 
Wenn man nur noch 30€ hat, sollte man sich allgemein überlegen, ob man das für ein Spiel ausgeben sollte


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juni 2014)

Da_Vid schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon manche hier sind sehr uneinsichtig oder schlicht noch nicht alt genug das Rechtssystem dahinter zu verstehen, daher werd ich mich an diesem Punkt einfach ausklinken.


 
Ich bin Schweizer, mich interessiert die deutsche Rechtsprechung nicht. Das hat wenig mit fehlender Einsicht zu tun. Ich sitze auch vor einem System, das insgesamt etwa 1600€ gekostet hat - das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass ich Geld aus dem Fenster werfen kann. Ich lege jeden Monat einen Betrag zur Seite, den ich für meinen PC verwenden "darf" - wenn ich dafür halt 4 Spiele statt 2 bekomme, dann gerne.

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, woher ich den Key in der Regel beziehe. Wie gesagt, ich warte grundsätzlich drauf, dass Spiele unter 30 fallen / im Steamsale sind (ja, das sind auch Keys). So habe ich mir zum Beispiel den Total-War-Teil Shogun 2 erst gekauft, als er bei 17.50 inklusive der DLCs war, obwohl ich ein riesiger TW-Liebhaber bin.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (30. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer, mich interessiert die deutsche Rechtsprechung nicht. Das hat wenig mit fehlender Einsicht zu tun.


 
Schweiz ftw, Warez für lau und das legal


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juni 2014)

Nee du, einfach saugen ist hier auch nicht legal. Dieses Urteil von wegen Key von Packung trennen verstösst gegen Urheberrecht gilt hierzulande aber nicht. Von daher.... #Neuland.


----------



## Wonderwhice (30. Juni 2014)

Da_Vid schrieb:


> Ich sehs schon manche hier sind sehr uneinsichtig oder schlicht noch nicht alt genug das Rechtssystem dahinter zu verstehen, daher werd ich mich an diesem Punkt einfach ausklinken.



Schade deine Beiträge haben mich sehr gut unterhalten und ich habe wieder etwas zu lachen gehabt, danke dafür!


Ich gebe wenig für Spiele aus, dank Keystores, sonst hätte ich niemals so viele Steamspiele. Ich gebe doch keine 50€ für ein Spiel aus (halb fertig, und DLC-Ankündigung vor dem Release) wenn ich es für 10-20€ kaufen kann. Die Publisher knechten die Entwickler damit die unter Zeitdruck unfertige Software produzieren und erwarten das ich Vollpreis zahle? Never! Ich bin sehr froh das es Steam gibt, nur dadurch kann ich so günstig Spiele kaufen. Es interessiert mich nicht wie die Keystores an die Ware gekommen sind, wird mein Steamaccount gesperrt dann besorg ich mir die Spiele halt ohne was zu zahlen. Wenn Mirrors Edge 2 nicht für Steam kommt oder der Steamkey zu teuer is dann crack ich es. Genau wie jedes Spiel was raus kommt zum testen. Gefällt es mir beobachte ich die Preise (maximal 25€ für ein mMn gutes Spiel wie GTA 5). Ich würde nichtmal für ein Spiel wie Half-Life 3 30€ zahlen.

Alleine damals Thief: 50€ Steam/Retail und 10€ Keystore. 
Spiele die geschnitten sind kaufe ich wenn schon Uncut oder gar nicht (Wolfenstein)

An alle Moralapostel: Denkt mal über Amazon, H&M, Kik, Fast-Food-Ketten etc. nach.


----------



## SaftSpalte (30. Juni 2014)

ich habe 1 Spiel von MMOGA gekauft und es ist alles okay . 
Ich beziehe meine Spiele zu 80% aus Steam selber . Es gibt ja jeden Tag schöne angebote ..
Lecker Indiespiele oder sogar alte games gibs auch bei Bundlestars . Dort kosten 6-8 games 2-5 euro davon aber die hälfte müll sind xD 

Zu dem thema selber kann ich nichts sagen ,

1. Ich bin nicht Steam
2. ich kein Key Händler
3.Habe ich mein Mundwerk zu halten ,wenn ich den Hintergrund nicht kenne .


----------



## Deathseal (1. Juli 2014)

Ich kaufe mittlerweile fast nur noch aus Keystores, bis auf einmal ging alles gut. Ich hatte ein Key vorbestellt und bekam ihn erst 2 Wochen nach release. Zum Thema Gesetz. Es ist "in" Deutschland rechtswidrig Key von Packung zu trennen, das heißt hat die Firma ihren Hauptsitz in CHINA, wie es mittlerweile Brauch ist, dann ist das Gesetz ein lachhaften Witz Wert. Zu den Thema Sniper Elite 3, es handelt sich um "gestohlene KEYS". Das heisst diese Keys dürfen den Handel nicht betreten. Heisst aber auch nicht gleich das alle Keystores, gestohlene Keys anbieten. In diesem Fall würde ich bei den betroffenen Store dies melden oder den Publisher den Store melden.


----------



## Wonderwhice (1. Juli 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nur bei MMOGA und hatte noch nie Probleme. Wer mehr bezahlt ist selbst schuld.
> Man kauft ja auch nicht eine Geforce Titan für 1200 € im Laden, wenn man Sie wo anders für 800 € bekommt.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel hier:
> ...



Genau so!

Eigenes Beispiel:
Dark Souls 2 

Amazon: 40,00€
Keystore: 16,00€ - 24,00€

Warum sollte ich für ein Produkt mehr bezahlen als nötig?


----------



## ryzen1 (1. Juli 2014)

Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich für ein Produkt mehr bezahlen als nötig?


 
Weil die Keys oft aus Ländern mit niedriger Kaufkraft sind. Und die dort nicht umsonst so billig sind.
Oder vielleicht sind die Keys geklaut? Oder auch Carderware.
Man weiß eben bei vielen Shops nicht woher die Keys kommen.

Andere Shops bekommen natürlich die Keys durch Mengenrabatt so billig. Aber dazu müsste man wissen, welcher Shop legitim handelt.
geringere Distributionskosten sowie der Wegfall von mehreren Zwischenhändlern dürfte da zwar auch ins Gewicht fallen. Wenn aber neue Titel für 20€ angeboten werden, besteht da schon großer Verdacht auf eine illegale Beschaffung.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juli 2014)

Manche Preise kann ich mir auch einfach nicht erklären.
Wie kann es sein, das ein Releasetitel im Laden ~49€ kostet, und man beim Keyhändler "CheapTrick" nur 20-25€ zahlt.
Das sind abnorme Unterschiede.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Weil die Keys oft aus Ländern mit niedriger Kaufkraft sind. Und die dort nicht umsonst so billig sind.
> ...
> illegale Beschaffung.


 Jaja, die Globalisierung. Schon blöd, wenn auch der Kunde Vorteile daraus ziehen kann, nicht nur die Unternehmen... ;D


----------



## Wonderwhice (1. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Weil die Keys oft aus Ländern mit niedriger Kaufkraft sind. Und die dort nicht umsonst so billig sind.
> Oder vielleicht sind die Keys geklaut? Oder auch Carderware.
> Man weiß eben bei vielen Shops nicht woher die Keys kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, es interessiert mich nicht woher sie die Keys haben.




FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Jaja, die Globalisierung. Schon blöd, wenn auch der Kunde Vorteile daraus ziehen kann, nicht nur die Unternehmen... ;D



Verstehen einige Leute nicht.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2014)

Die die immer mit die Vorteile aus der Globalisierung ziehen nur die Unternehmen kommen: Nein dadruch dass es die Unternehmen tun tut ihr es auch Bananen wären z.B. nie so billig wenn man dort den Arbeitern keinen Hungerlohn zahlen würde und auf ihre Gesundheit ... würde.
Wenn alles nur zum günstigsten Preis (egal woher) kauft braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn der Arbeitgeber mal eine Kündigung ausstellt, die Unternehmen werden sich nämlich nicht über Wasser halten können wenn alle da kaufen wo es am billigsten ist.
Über defekte Infrastruktur möchte ich dann auch keinen schimpfen hören.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. Juli 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die die immer mit die Vorteile aus der Globalisierung ziehen nur die Unternehmen kommen: Nein dadruch dass es die Unternehmen tun tut ihr es auch Bananen wären z.B. nie so billig wenn man dort den Arbeitern keinen Hungerlohn zahlen würde und auf ihre Gesundheit ... würde.
> Wenn alles nur zum günstigsten Preis (egal woher) kauft braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn der Arbeitgeber mal eine Kündigung ausstellt, die Unternehmen werden sich nämlich nicht über Wasser halten können wenn alle da kaufen wo es am billigsten ist.
> Über defekte Infrastruktur möchte ich dann auch keinen schimpfen hören.


 Du zäumst das Pferd von hinten auf. Der Preiskampf der Konkurrenz und die Gier treibt Unternehmen von Deutschland in Niedriglohnländer. Guck dir an, wie die armen Unternehmen Gelder zwischen Ländern hin- und herschieben, um keine Steuern zahlen zu müssen. Fakt ist: Wir wurden über eine ganze Weile hinweg immer mehr in unseren Rechten eingeschränkt, sollen aber weiter 50€ + (x * 10€) für ursprünglich enthaltene Inhalte zahlen. Kein Wunder, dass die Leute da nach einigermaßen normalen Preisen Ausschau halten.


----------



## ich111 (1. Juli 2014)

Vor allem bei Software sollte dir auffallen, dass die Teams in den USA oder Europa sitzen und da kann man keine Niedriglöhne zahlen. Auch sind die Teams deutlich größer als vor mehreren Jahren, es dauert nun mal länger höher aufgelöste Texturen und Models zu erstellen


----------



## Wonderwhice (1. Juli 2014)

Solange es geht nutze ich jeden Vorteil aus.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. Juli 2014)

Und das ist jetzt der Grund, weshalb man dem Gebrauchtmarkt einen Riegel vorgeschoben hat und obendrein die dicke Kohle mit Day 1 DLCs machen will? Wie gesagt, 20-30€ für das halbe Spiel ohne DLCs ist ein vernünftiger Preis, meinetwegen 40€ inkl. aller DLCs. Kann sich aber nicht jeder leisten. Wenn die Entwickler meinen, lieber gar nichts anstelle der 50% des Erlöses zu erhalten, mir soll es egal sein. Ist ja nicht so, dass man inzwischen ein vielfach größeres Publikum für seine Spiele erreicht und dementsprechend auch ein Vielfaches an Gewinnen einfahren kann verglichen mit "früher".

Würde die Geschichte denen nicht Gewinn bescheren, würde es heute nicht mehr möglich sein sich EU-Keys von sonstwo zu kaufen oder gar giften zu lassen. Siehe Gebrauchtmarkt.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2014)

Yan04 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Leuten, die sich "nur"einen 400€ PC leisten können und sich die 400€ auch noch über lange Zeit zusammen sparen mussten?!
> 
> Die können sich wahrscheinlich nicht 5-6 Spiele im Jahr für je 50€ holen!



Die haben dann halt gelitten und müssen sparen. Musste ich vor meiner Ausbildung auch... 



Yan04 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber nur noch 30€ im Portmonee hat und sich ein neues Spiel kaufen will, was gerade released wurde dann greifen halt viele zu Key-Shops.
> 
> Wer will denn dann aufs nächste Taschengeld warten ^^
> (Es arbeitet schließlich nicht jeder  )
> ...



Wiegesagt - mach einen Freizeit-/Ferienjob oder geh aushilfsmäßig arbeiten... Oder finde dich damit ab dass du dir das Spiel nicht leisten kannst.



Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Schade deine Beiträge haben mich sehr gut unterhalten und ich habe wieder etwas zu lachen gehabt, danke dafür!
> 
> 
> Ich gebe wenig für Spiele aus, dank Keystores, sonst hätte ich niemals so viele Steamspiele. Ich gebe doch keine 50€ für ein Spiel aus (halb fertig, und DLC-Ankündigung vor dem Release) wenn ich es für 10-20€ kaufen kann. Die Publisher knechten die Entwickler damit die unter Zeitdruck unfertige Software produzieren und erwarten das ich Vollpreis zahle? Never! Ich bin sehr froh das es Steam gibt, nur dadurch kann ich so günstig Spiele kaufen. Es interessiert mich nicht wie die Keystores an die Ware gekommen sind, wird mein Steamaccount gesperrt dann besorg ich mir die Spiele halt ohne was zu zahlen. Wenn Mirrors Edge 2 nicht für Steam kommt oder der Steamkey zu teuer is dann crack ich es. Genau wie jedes Spiel was raus kommt zum testen. Gefällt es mir beobachte ich die Preise (maximal 25€ für ein mMn gutes Spiel wie GTA 5). Ich würde nichtmal für ein Spiel wie Half-Life 3 30€ zahlen.
> ...



Es gibt da so einen Straftatbestand, der nennt sich Hehlerei... Du hast als Kunde drauf zu achten legal erworbene Keys zu kaufen - und nicht welche, die mit geklauten Kreditkarten gekauft oder wie jetzt in dem Fall schlicht gestohlen wurden. 

Wenn dir ein Spiel den offiziellen, hierzulande üblichen Preis nicht wert ist, dann kaufe es schlicht nicht. Sparst du übrigens auch so eine Menge Geld mit. 
Es gibt auch genug Möglichkeiten um sich über ein Spiel zu informieren und zu gucken ob es einem die 60€ Wert ist (PC Games... )

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es hier im Forum für solche Äußerungen



> Wenn Mirrors Edge 2 nicht für Steam kommt oder der Steamkey zu teuer is dann crack ich es. Genau wie jedes Spiel was raus kommt zum testen. Gefällt es mir beobachte ich die Preise (maximal 25€ für ein mMn gutes Spiel wie GTA 5). Ich würde nichtmal für ein Spiel wie Half-Life 3 30€ zahlen.



übrigens sofort nen Bann kassieren, denn das ist illegal... 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Manche Preise kann ich mir auch einfach nicht erklären.
> Wie kann es sein, das ein Releasetitel im Laden ~49€ kostet, und man beim Keyhändler "CheapTrick" nur 20-25€ zahlt.
> Das sind abnorme Unterschiede.



Weil die Keys halt in Ländern gekauft werden wo die Leute einen Bruchteil dessen was wir verdienen haben....


----------



## ryzen1 (1. Juli 2014)

Wonderwhice schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es interessiert mich nicht woher sie die Keys haben.


 
§ 259
Hehlerei

(1) Wer eine Sache, die ein anderer gestohlen oder sonst durch eine gegen fremdes Vermögen gerichtete rechtswidrige Tat erlangt hat, ankauft oder sonst sich oder einem Dritten verschafft, sie absetzt oder absetzen hilft, um sich oder einen Dritten zu bereichern, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

(2) Die §§ 247 und 248a gelten sinngemäß.

(3) Der Versuch ist strafbar.


Das interessiert dich natürlich auch nicht.
Kaufst du also geklaute Smartphones, wenn die nur einen Bruchteil des Originalpreises kosten? Dir ist es ja egal woher die Smartphones kommen.
(Ob hier digitale Waren ausgenommen sind, weiß ich nicht. Bin kein Jurist. aber es geht ums Prinzip  )

Ich sag ja nicht, dass jeder Keyshop illegal erworbene Keys verkauft. Aber ganz egal sollte es einem dann doch nicht sein.


----------



## Goyoma (1. Juli 2014)

Ich traue KeyShops prinzipiell nicht..

Lieber ordentlich kaufen oder garnicht.


----------



## m1ch1 (1. Juli 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wiegesagt - mach einen Freizeit-/Ferienjob oder geh aushilfsmäßig arbeiten...


Nicht jeder hat die zeit/möglichkeit dazu.


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Oder finde dich damit ab dass du dir das Spiel nicht leisten kannst.


n Bischen dekadent nicht?
Ähnlches hat angeblich shcon MArie Antoinette („Wenn sie kein Brot haben, dann sollen sie eben Kuchen essen.“) gesagt, deren kopf war dann allerdings nicht mehr alzulang mit dem rumpf verbunden.

Diese aussage kommt bei jeder freizeitaktivität, wenn jemand etwas spaaren will.


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Es gibt da so einen Straftatbestand, der nennt sich Hehlerei... Du hast als Kunde drauf zu achten legal erworbene Keys zu kaufen - und nicht welche, die mit geklauten Kreditkarten gekauft oder wie jetzt in dem Fall schlicht gestohlen wurden.


Und du lässt dir immer die ware nachverfolgen wenn du sie im laden kaufst?
zumal laut dieser Analyse Spiele nicht den Tatbestand ovn hehlerei erfüllen:

                                                                             "Taugliches Tatobjekt im Sinne des § 259 Abs. 1  StGB kann nach dem Gesetzeswortlaut nur eine Sache, also ein  körperlicher Gegenstand sein. Das bedeutet, dass zum Beispiel  Forderungen, Bankguthaben und wirtschaftliche Werte keine tauglichen  Gegenstände sind.                            
                           Ob die Sache beweglich oder unbeweglich ist,  spielt keine Rolle, sodass auch Grundstücke gehehlt werden können. Keine  tauglichen Tatobjekte stellen hingegen Daten dar, da diese keine  körperlichen Gegenstände sind. So erfüllt beispielsweise der Ankauf  einer CD, auf der Kontodaten gespeichert sind, nicht den Tatbestand der  Hehlerei, wenn die Daten auf eine andere Festplatte kopiert werden. Auch  geistige Werke können mangels Sachqualität nicht gehehlt werden" Strafrechtskanzlei Dietrich






iGameKudan schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte es hier im Forum für solche Äußerungen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich so nur unterstüzen.


@ich111:
Glaubst du wirklcih dass kcik den indischen arbeitern so viel weniger zahlt, dass sie nur einen Bruchteil der Arbeitskosten der Großen firmen hätten?
Puma,Addidas.... lassen alle unter recht ähnlichen Umständen fertigen (ob und wie verwerflich dass ist würde aber zu weit ausholen.)
jedoch gibt es bei den bekannten firmen viel höhere margen die lediglich dem unternehmen zu gute kommen.
Für den preis den man im laden zahlt kann man auch in DE feritgen lassen (Trigema hätte zur Fball WM? (i ein großauftrag von öffentlihcer hand) das angebot von Adidas halten können, obwohl Trigema in DE fertigt.)

=>  Unternehmen profitieren durch die geringen fertigungskosten stark von der Globalisierung (billig kaufen/produzieren Teuer verkaufen) während der konsument meist nur mit den moralischen Konsequenzen (kinderarbeit, Ausbeutung) konfrontiert wird.


----------



## FrozenLayer (1. Juli 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> um sich oder einen Dritten zu bereichern


 Der Abschnitt ist bei Hehlerei besonders wichtig und muss natürlich dem Kunden gegenüber nachgewiesen werden.


----------



## Chizay (2. Juli 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die haben dann halt gelitten und müssen sparen. Musste ich vor meiner Ausbildung auch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Wozu wenn man die Keys günstiger bekommt?
2. Beil digitalen Gütern, ahja.
3. Weil diese aussage zu 100% geschehn wird oder geschehen ist? kk
4. Jop wie alle Produkte Weltweit, krasse erkenntnis.

Du bist so ein Witz iGameKudan, du magst vl. etwas Ahnung zuhaben, man merkt aber das du frustration hast und neidisch bist auf alle die günstig kaufen können.


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2014)

So um die Diskussion wieder anzuheizen hier ein Statement von Green Man Gaming GMG & Playfire Community Blog: Official retail partner - the benefits of buying official! und *KEIN KEY* von GMG oder anderen authorisierten Resellern wurde gesperrt!

Aber das ist nicht alles: *OFFIZIELE LISTE ALLER AUTHORISIERTEN RESELLER*  (Am Ende des ersten Beitrags)


Da steht irgendwie kein MMOGA, kein G2Play, kein G2A, kein Kinguin und wie der ganze Schmock heisst. Soll nochmal einer behaupten das diese Drecksschuppen sauber wäre oder authorisiert, die sind nämlich gar nichts außer illegal.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube, du weißt nicht wirklich, wie diese Keyseller ihre Keys kaufen oder warum sie kein "authorized seller" sind oder warum Keys von diesen autorisierten nicht gestohlen sein können. 

In der verlinkten Liste von dir tauchen keine Retailshops auf, die aber ebenso gültige Steamkeys verkaufen, nur eben mit Datenträger. Ist also ein Mediamarkt illegal? Nein, natürlich nicht. Ist aber nicht auf der Liste.

Die Keyshops, die du hier so verteufelst, bekommen ihre Keys nicht direkt über Steam bzw. Valve (wo ein Diebstahl relativ schwer fallen dürfte, immerhin wird hier nichts auf Straßen transportiert) sondern kaufen LEGALE RETAIL-SCHACHTELN massenweise dort, wo es günstig ist, um die Keys abzukopieren und dort, wo es teuer ist, mit etwas Gewinn zu verkaufen. Über das Internet, ohne die Schachtel. Mit illegalen Keys hat das erst einmal überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das sind stinknormale Keys, wie du sie in teuer aus dem Mediamarkt bekommen könntest. Dann eben mit Schachtel. Du kaufst praktisch einen Retailkey, keinen digitalen. Ich hoffe, das war jetzt einigermaßen verständlich.

Bei der hier geklauten Charge war es dann so, wie in deinem Link beschrieben. Irgendein Typ hat unzählige Kopien aus einem Retailer geklaut (z.B. bei uns Media Markt) und die Keys (die selbst aber noch immer nicht illegal sind und deswegen zuerst funktionierten) an verschiedene Keyshops verkauft. 

Die Keys wurden also nicht gesperrt, weil es windige Shops sind, die falsche Keys verkaufen, sondern weil die Keys dieser einen Charge vorher wirklich gestohlen und dann weiterverteilt wurden. Das wurde in deinem Link auch explizit nochmal hervorgehoben, ich zitiere:

"As a developer Rebellion are happy for you to purchase the game anywhere  you see fit and support price competition in the PC market - we have in  no way targeted any specific vendors (who may have also thought these  keys were legitimate), just this one set of keys."

Mit anderen Worten: Sie sind über jeden Käufer glücklich und bekräftigen nochmals, dass sie den Preiskampf gut finden und vor allem, dass sie es in keiner Weise auf irgendeinen Keyseller abgesehen haben, sondern dass es einzig um die von einem Retailer verschwundene Charge ging.

Also lass deine Hetze stecken, das hat mit Keyshops genau gar nichts zu tun. Kauf deine Spiele weiter für 50€+ und lass die anderen beim günstigsten legalen Anbieter kaufen. Muss ja nicht jeder zum teuersten Angebot greifen. (ja, nur, weil es in Deutschland ein Urteil zu Keys ohne Datenträger gibt, sind die Shops nicht gleich illegal, zumal es ja nicht einmal nur Deutsche traf)

Ich hoffe, du verstehst jetzt etwas besser, einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2014)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du weißt nicht wirklich, wie diese Keyseller ihre Keys kaufen oder warum sie kein "authorized seller" sind oder warum Keys von diesen autorisierten nicht gestohlen sein können.
> 
> In der verlinkten Liste von dir tauchen keine Retailshops auf, die aber ebenso gültige Steamkeys verkaufen, nur eben mit Datenträger. Ist also ein Mediamarkt illegal? Nein, natürlich nicht. Ist aber nicht auf der Liste.
> 
> Die Keyshops, die du hier so verteufelst, bekommen ihre Keys nicht direkt über Steam bzw. Valve (wo ein Diebstahl relativ schwer fallen dürfte, immerhin wird hier nichts auf Straßen transportiert) sondern kaufen LEGALE RETAIL-SCHACHTELN massenweise dort, wo es günstig ist, um die Keys abzukopieren und dort, wo es teuer ist, mit etwas Gewinn zu verkaufen. Über das Internet, ohne die Schachtel. Mit illegalen Keys hat das erst einmal überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das sind stinknormale Keys, wie du sie in teuer aus dem Mediamarkt bekommen könntest. Dann eben mit Schachtel. Du kaufst praktisch einen Retailkey, keinen digitalen. Ich hoffe, das war jetzt einigermaßen verständlich.


 Ich glaube du weisst nicht wirklich was legal und illegal ist...
Verkauft dir der Media Markt nur den Keys? NEIN, sie verkaufen das ganze Spiel inklusive DVD's...
Valve kauft keine Keys, da Steam eine Vertriebsplattform ist und somit die Publisher selbst die Keys auf die Steamserver hauen...

Und dann kommen wir zu deinem angeblich nicht illegalen Teil, das schon 1000x diskutiert wurde und von einem Anwalt aka Poker aka Moderator hier im Forum mehrmals ausführlich erklärt wurde und zwar Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht

Ich hoffe das war für dich nun verständlich genug den das steht schon bestimmt 20x hier im Thread, nur kapiert es keiner! Wenn du weiterhin gegen das Urherberrecht verstossen willst ist dann dein Problem, dann kannste dir das Geld aber auch sparen und das Spiel illegal laden den das ist nichts anderes!


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Juli 2014)

Ich zitiere mich gerne nochmal selbst:


FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Also lass deine Hetze stecken, das hat  mit Keyshops genau gar nichts zu tun. Kauf deine Spiele weiter für 50€+  und lass die anderen beim günstigsten legalen Anbieter kaufen. Muss ja  nicht jeder zum teuersten Angebot greifen. *(ja, nur, weil es in  Deutschland ein Urteil zu Keys ohne Datenträger gibt, sind die Shops  nicht gleich illegal, zumal es ja nicht einmal nur Deutsche  traf)*


 
Nur, weil es in Deutschland ein Urteil dazu gibt, macht es die Shops nicht illegal. DENN ein deutsches Urteil gilt nicht weltweit! Die Shops müssten lediglich unterbinden, dass jemand aus Deutschland auch dort kaufen könnte (aber kinguin.net z.B. ist eine englische Seite mit 3 Währungen, richtet sich somit nicht an deutsche Kunden, viele Länder haben den Euro). 

Die Keys sind also nicht plötzlich Fälschungen, wenn anstelle eines Kunden aus der Schweiz ein Deutscher da kauft. Das ist ein großer Unterschied. Das Angebot der Keyhändler ist vollständig legal, denn Deutschland ist nicht die Welt und überall sonst wird deswegen kein Aufriss gemacht. Haben auch die Entwickler selbst nochmal klargestellt. 

Steam könnte natürlich Keys ohne Datenträger sperren, die aus einem anderen EU-Land als Deutschland kam (wenn sie denn nachweisen können, dass der Kunde nicht die Schachtel importiert hat, sondern nur den Key), das wäre völlig rechtens. Auch das macht die Keyshops nicht illegal. In den Niederlanden werden auch Drogen verkauft, gehören die Läden da jetzt auch sofort verboten? Wegen eines deutschen Urteils?

Du verstehst hoffentlich, worauf ich hinaus will...


----------



## ich111 (4. Juli 2014)

Jeder Keyshop, der eine .de Domain hat richtet sich an Deutschland, deutsche Sprache dürfte dafür wohl auch schon außreichen.

Kauft von euren Keyshops, aber wehe einer von euch mosert dann über einen Entwickler oder Publisher Praktisch nix zahlen aber alles haben wollen


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Juli 2014)

Ich kaufe EU-Keys von kinguin.net. Das ist keine deutsche Domain. Zumal im Urteil stand, dass der Erschöpfungsgrundsatz wieder greift, wenn das ursprüngliche Produkt (also die Schachtel mit dem Key) in der EU in den Umlauf gekommen ist. Sollten EU-Keys nicht auch nur in die EU geliefert werden oder werden EU-Schachteln auch außerhalb der EU so günstig gekauft um wieder in die EU "reimportiert" zu werden? Sollten die Keys sowieso von irgendwo aus der EU kommen, kann man sie mMn. dann auch in Deutschland ganz normal erwerben...

Und bei der Argumentation hoffe ich, dass du niemals ein Spiel bei Steamsales kaufst. Dadurch bekommen die Entwickler nämlich kaum noch was.


----------



## ich111 (4. Juli 2014)

Beim Steamsale muss der Publisher zustimmen, wenn Keys aus irgendeinem Niedriglohnland kommen stimmt er nicht zu, dass du das Spiel für einen Bruchteil der UVP kaufst


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2014)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Und bei der Argumentation hoffe ich, dass du niemals ein Spiel bei Steamsales kaufst. Dadurch bekommen die Entwickler nämlich kaum noch was.


Und wer soll sonst was bekommen? Valve bekommt vom Verkaufspreis max 10%, wahrscheinlicher sind aber weniger. 
Glaubst du wirklich das valve irgendwas an den Steam Sales verdient? Die verdienen nur was wenn sie ihre eigenen Spiele verkaufen und das war es dann auch.



ich111 schrieb:


> Beim Steamsale muss der Publisher zustimmen, wenn  Keys aus irgendeinem Niedriglohnland kommen stimmt er nicht zu, dass du  das Spiel für einen Bruchteil der UVP kaufst


Und natürlich das hier, nur wenn der Publisher selbst zustimmt kommt ein Spiel in de Sale und er legt auch fest für wieviel Prozent.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Juli 2014)

Ist mir völlig egal, ob er zustimmt oder nicht, weil er es ihn nicht zu interessieren hat. Irgendwelche RU-Keys mit VPN zu aktivieren ist mir sowieso zu doof. Ich kaufe normale EU-Keys, ich wüsste nicht, wie die zu einem Retailer außerhalb der EU kommen, aber es wird schon seine Richtigkeit haben. Und im Fall von Sniper Elite scheint ja niemand etwas dagegen gehabt zu haben, nein, sie ermutigen die Spieler sogar noch dazu. Und übrigens: Nur weil *irgendetwas* in den AGBs steht, ist es nicht automatisch illegal, denn was in AGBs steht, hat nichts mit Gesetzen zu tun. Auch da gibt es einen Unterschied. Ich sage das deswegen nochmal, weil viele Shops auch Steam Gifts verkaufen.



Shona schrieb:


> Und wer soll sonst was bekommen? Valve bekommt vom  Verkaufspreis max 10%, wahrscheinlicher sind aber weniger.
> Glaubst  du wirklich das valve irgendwas an den Steam Sales verdient? Die  verdienen nur was wenn sie ihre eigenen Spiele verkaufen und das war es  dann auch.


 Ach, und die Verkäufe im Ausland bringen den Publishern und Valve überhaupt nichts ein? Oder nur weniger, genau wie bei den Sales? Bei richtig gestohlenen Chargen ist das natürlich was anderes, da verdient wirklich niemand etwas dran und die gehören folgerichtig auch gesperrt. Genau wie bei einer geklauten Lieferung an Media Markt. Es bleibt bei Valve, zu entscheiden, ob die Spieler sofort für 20-30€ kaufen oder warten, bis das Spiel bei Steam Sales angeboten wird, evtl. für weit weniger. Denn ich behaupte einfach mal, dass garantiert kaum einer, der das Spiel plötzlich nicht mehr für 30€ im Keyshop bekommt, plötzlich 59,99€ ausgibt, um es spielen zu können. Das sind die gleichen verdrehten Hoffnungen der Kinobetreiber, die davon ausgehen, dass jeder einzelne Raubmordkopierer plötzlich täglich ins Kino rennt anstatt bei Kino.to (nein, ich verbreite keine illegalen Seiten, diese hier gibt es nämlich nicht) zu gucken.


----------



## m1ch1 (5. Juli 2014)

Boah wie kann man nur so einen Abgrundtiefen hass und ignoranz zeigen?

1. Nein die deutsch sparch wird auch ausherlab von Deutshcland/der EU gesprochen, und reicht deswegen devinitiv _*nicht*_ aus! Z.B Mediamarkt.ch 
shop auf de und kein versand nach DE. 

2. Blos weil es kein ofizieler reseller ist ist es illegal? sollt ich evtl mal dem kleinen computershop in der nächsten stadt bei mir sagen. der ist auch nirgendwo als reseller eingetragen. genauso wie nahezu alle ebay verkäufer......

3. Das gesetz gilt nur in de und evtl ncoh in der EU. da sich der Shop allerdings nicht in de befindet, und evtl sich nicht mal an deutsche wendet, könnt ihr hier nicht mit dem deutschen recht argumentieren. da hilft es auch nciht es immer wieder zu schrieben. es wird dadurch nicht wahr. (va wenn man sich selbst die gegenargumente so gekonnt ignoriert wie shona -.-)


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Boah wie kann man nur so einen Abgrundtiefen hass und ignoranz zeigen?


 DAs frag ich mich auch den ihr kapiert es nicht und ihr werdet es erst kapieren wenn euch der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und Valve eure Accounts zu macht oder die Spiele löscht.
Poker freut sich schon wenn wieder welche angekrochen kommen, die genauso argumentiert haben wie ihr und dann auf einmal ganz kleinlaut waren.


----------



## FrozenLayer (5. Juli 2014)

Sind dir endlich die Argumente ausgegangen? Alle Fronten geklärt? Schön. 

Wie schon gesagt, wegen derlei Dingen geht einem der Arsch nicht auf Grundeis. Und solange es legal ist, ist auch alles in Ordnung. Fertig.


----------



## Suebafux (5. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weisst nicht wirklich was legal und illegal ist...
> Verkauft dir der Media Markt nur den Keys? NEIN, sie verkaufen das ganze Spiel inklusive DVD's...


Falsch! MM verkauft sehr wohl auch nur Keys - zumindest in Österreich. Steht dann auf groß auf der Packung oben das nur der Code zum Spiel enthalten ist aber kein Datenträger.
Btw. diese 'Liste' 


Shona schrieb:


> Aber das ist nicht alles: *OFFIZIELE LISTE ALLER AUTHORISIERTEN RESELLER*  (Am Ende des ersten Beitrags)


 ist keinesfalls vollständig und kommt lediglich von einen Publischer der ganz sicher nicht das Sprachrohohr von Steam ist.
Kann man getrost ignorieren - Spam halt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

Ich kaufe da nicht ohne Grund im Laden, da hat man einen richtigen Key und auch was für sein Geld in der Hand. Bin eben nicht so der Downloadtaliban


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2014)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Sind dir endlich die Argumente ausgegangen? Alle Fronten geklärt? Schön.


 Nö aber wieso soll ich mit Leuten Diskutieren denen es egal ist das sie gegen Gesetze verstossen. Da kann ich nur Kopf -> Tisch sagen und hoffen das irgendwann der Tag kommt das Valve durchschrubt oder jemand Valve nen Hinweis.

@m1ch1
Dein Argument mit Mediamarkt.ch ist sowas von daneben und zieht nicht, merkst du das nicht?

Wie oft den noch? Wenn da steht das nicht nach Deutschland geliefert wird ist es offesichtlich das keine deutsche Gesetze greifen, auch wenn die Seite Deutsch ist.  Außerdem sprechen die in der Schweiz genauso Deutsch wie wir, also komm bitte mit was besserem als das

Deine vergammelten Keystores liefern aber nach Deutschland und somit sind sie an die Gesetze gebunden egal was für eine kack sprache der Shop hat und wenn der in Suaheli ist solange du da mit einer DE IP einkaufen kannst und es auch geliefert bekommst greift das Gesetz aus dem PCGH Artikel. RAFFST DU ES JETZT?



Suebafux schrieb:


> Falsch! MM verkauft sehr wohl auch nur Keys -  zumindest in Österreich. Steht dann auf groß auf der Packung oben das  nur der Code zum Spiel enthalten ist aber kein Datenträger.
> Btw. diese 'Liste'


 Dir ist schon klar das dies was komplett anderes ist? Das gibt es auch in DE und nennt sie Retail-DLC. Bei Komplettspielen ist immer eine DVD drin bzw. drei mitlerweile und nur DLC's werden so verkauft.
Zu 99% gibt es das nur von EA Spielen, andere Boxen von anderen Publishern hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.



Suebafux schrieb:


> ist keinesfalls vollständig und kommt lediglich von einen Publischer der ganz sicher nicht das Sprachrohohr von Steam ist.
> Kann man getrost ignorieren - Spam halt.


Es heisst Valve und die Liste von Valve hat die gleichen Shops drin
Ich finde es aber doch sehr amüsant und dreisst das du einfach mal behauptest das ein Publisher der jegliche Rechte am Spiel hat, nicht sagen darf wer mit ihnen einen Vertrag hat und die Spiele offiziel verkaufen darf.
Respekt dafür!


----------



## Suebafux (5. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Downloadtaliban


LOL Downloadtaliban.
Ich aber auch nicht. Wenn es über Steam (mit Steamzwang) erhältlich ist, kauf ich über Steam. Wenn es ein EA-Spiel ist dann über Origin oder eben im MM als Grenn-Pepper-Version oder einer anderen Klassik-Version. Hatte so noch nie Probs.

Was da aber (angeblich) bei SE 3 abläuft halte ich trotzdem für eine Sauerei. In einer globalisierten Welt müssen auch die Erzeuger/Produzenten/Vertriebe.... das gleiche Recht dem Kunden zugestehen. Das 'Urteil' (LOL) zu den Keysellers ist wieder mal typisch: Regierung unterwirft sich der Industrie - wer regiert eigentlich wem?


Edit:


Shona schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber doch sehr amüsant und dreisst das du einfach mal behauptest das ein Publisher der jegliche Rechte am Spiel hat, nicht sagen darf wer mit ihnen einen Vertrag hat und die Spiele offiziel verkaufen darf.
> Respekt dafür!


 Entwickler != Publischer.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2014)

Rebellion ist beides, wie man mit einem kurzen Blick auf die Steamseite des Spiels sehen kann.


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Rebellion ist beides, wie man mit einem kurzen Blick auf die Steamseite des Spiels sehen kann.


 Ich denke mal er meint in diesem Fall die Konsolenversionen die von 505 Games gepublisht werden. Da es aber zuviel verlangt wäre sich erstmal zu informieren kommt dann sowas bei raus.
Auch sollte ihm klar sein das die Entwickler gar nichts entscheiden wenn es um den Verkauf geht, für das sind die Publisher da und diese machen mit den Resellern Verträge. Aber auch hier es es wohl zu viel verlangt das man sich diesbezüglich mal einliest/informiert oder nachdenkt.


----------



## m1ch1 (5. Juli 2014)

Shona schrieb:


> Nö aber wieso soll ich mit Leuten Diskutieren denen es egal ist das sie gegen Gesetze verstossen. Da kann ich nur Kopf -> Tisch sagen und hoffen das irgendwann der Tag kommt das Valve durchschrubt oder jemand Valve nen Hinweis.


jetzt wird man schon als keyshopkäufer von dir kriminalisiert. wird ja immer besser....


Shona schrieb:


> @m1ch1
> Dein Argument mit Mediamarkt.ch ist sowas von daneben und zieht nicht, merkst du das nicht?
> 
> Wie oft den noch? Wenn da steht das nicht nach Deutschland geliefert wird ist es offesichtlich das keine deutsche Gesetze greifen, auch wenn die Seite Deutsch ist.  Außerdem sprechen die in der Schweiz genauso Deutsch wie wir, also komm bitte mit was besserem als das
> ...



1. kappierst du anscheinend ncihtmal mein argument.  also nochmal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam:
Deine Argumentations-kette:
Shopsprache DEutsch, gezeilt auf deutsche kunden.

Mein argument:
MEdiamarkt.ch=shopsprache Deutsch; nix versand nach DE => nix für Kunden aus Deutschland => Dein Argument (shopsprache DE=Zielgruppe Deutschland) ist falsch. 

Hoffe du verstehst es in dieser form, den noch einfach kann ich es bei gott nicht schreiben.

2. Da du ja schon bei Amazon.com bestellt hast: Schon mal versucht da mit DE recht zu argumentieren? wird denen troz versand nach de am allerwertesten vorbeigehen.
wie bei millionen von anderen shops die den import ermöglchen. Denen ist es scheiß egal wo der kunde sitzt. hat lediglich einfluss auf den versand.
Aber evlt solltest du dir mal nachhilfe geben lassen, wie weit die Deutschen gesetze geben lassen. 




Shona schrieb:


> Es heisst Valve und die Liste von Valve hat die gleichen Shops drin
> Ich finde es aber doch sehr amüsant und dreisst das du einfach mal behauptest das ein Publisher der jegliche Rechte am Spiel hat, nicht sagen darf wer mit ihnen einen Vertrag hat und die Spiele offiziel verkaufen darf.
> Respekt dafür!



Ähm ja da gibt es so etwas dass nennt sich bundeskartell amt. wenn du nur einem oder mehreren shops in DE erlauben würdest dies artikel zu vertrieben, würden die wegen einschnitten in das Wettbewerbsrecht bestimmt schnell hellhörig werden.


Mit dir zu argumentieren ist schlimmer als mit fanatischen Religiösen.
Wenn dir die argumente ausgehen, kommst mit der " ihr werdet es erst  kapieren wenn euch der Arsch auf Grundeis geht und Valve eure Accounts  zu macht oder die Spiele löscht." keule. ähnlich der "ihr werdet ewig in der [äquivalent für Hölle] schmoren".


----------

